# Drivelin' the night away #67



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

It's a Lynyrd Skynyrd kinda night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Good selection rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I wanted to explain one thing to you all about the "Kang", "Not trying", "boom", etc... posts. 
These drivel threads are a wonderful way to get away, chat, and just have a good time. It's light-hearted and has no serious direction, BUT it does use bandwidth and data transfer. While some of you have a lightning fast connection, others may use dial-up or a handheld device such as a Blackberry or some other phone. Every time someone logs on, all the avatars and text has to load and this counts against data plans. I'm not asking you to quit posting, just to be more considerate of your fellow drivelers and not just race to be the Kang of the page. 
Wuvya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanted to explain one thing to you all about the "Kang", "Not trying", "boom", etc... posts.
> These drivel threads are a wonderful way to get away, chat, and just have a good time. It's light-hearted and has no serious direction, BUT it does use bandwidth and data transfer. While some of you have a lightning fast connection, others may use dial-up or a handheld device such as a Blackberry or some other phone. Every time someone logs on, all the avatars and text has to load and this counts against data plans. I'm not asking you to quit posting, just to be more considerate of your fellow drivelers and not just race to be the Kang of the page.
> Wuvya!



I thought that was over and done with. We still have drivilin idjits tryin to do that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanted to explain one thing to you all about the "Kang", "Not trying", "boom", etc... posts.
> These drivel threads are a wonderful way to get away, chat, and just have a good time. It's light-hearted and has no serious direction, BUT it does use bandwidth and data transfer. While some of you have a lightning fast connection, others may use dial-up or a handheld device such as a Blackberry or some other phone. Every time someone logs on, all the avatars and text has to load and this counts against data plans. I'm not asking you to quit posting, just to be more considerate of your fellow drivelers and not just race to be the Kang of the page.
> Wuvya!



So elegantly spoken.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So elegantly spoken.



It was... 


But only because he wasn't trying to type and walk at the same time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It was...
> 
> 
> But only because he wasn't trying to type and walk at the same time.


True dat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It was...
> 
> 
> But only because he wasn't trying to type and walk at the same time.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> True dat.



You babes know me too well. 
I just wanted the peeps to know there was a reason behind asking them to stop doing it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Been to check trailcams lately, Bugsy? Them birds are about due back on the side road foodplot.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama is da bomb .......wait..can I say bomb? ......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> rhbama is da bomb .......wait..can I say bomb? ......



Quit beatin dat horse. He DEAD. 
It's killin me.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Been to check trailcams lately, Bugsy? Them birds are about due back on the side road foodplot.



Naw, gonna mosey out there tomorrow.

Trying to be careful about going out in the sun right now. We're thinking Baron Von Poopiehead has been playing in the poison ivy....

Which means sometime this week when I picked said Baron Von Poopiehead up and cuddled him like a baby and patted his hiney and he rubbed his face all over mine...

Yeah, I got itchy little red dots ALL OVER my face... especially my forehead.   



Oh yes and the makers of Zyrtec LIE. It does make you sleepy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit beatin dat horse. He DEAD.
> It's killin me.


It's not a REAL dead horse. It's just a little cartoon smiley used to reference a subject being brought up again. Besides, its already dead, so beating it won't make it any deader. Unless its a zombie dead horse. 


turtlebug said:


> Naw, gonna mosey out there tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to be careful about going out in the sun right now. We're thinking Baron Von Poopiehead has been playing in the poison ivy....
> 
> ...



Oh lawd......


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, gonna mosey out there tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to be careful about going out in the sun right now. We're thinking Baron Von Poopiehead has been playing in the poison ivy....
> 
> ...



Girl get you some IvaRest!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd......







Crickett said:


> Girl get you some IvaRest!



It's not real bad. I thought it was maybe something on my makeup brushes or something I was using but I haven't changed anything. 

Then Bait realized I'd been cuddling with Baron and he had seen Baron playing in the poison ivy so we figure thats what it is. I just don't wanna spread it or make it worse so I'm trying to be careful. 

It's too late for Ivarest.   I've got plenty of that Fluocinonide, started taking the Zyrtect with the Allegra. Just have to let it wear off I guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I am so chomping at the bit to go check trail cams Monday. I'm just worried that the hog herd with the chick fil a cow colors will be at all 7 sites.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so chomping at the bit to go check trail cams Monday. I'm just worried that the hog herd with the chick fil a cow colors will be at all 7 sites.



I haven't even had a card in the camera on the Nipper for a week now.  I pulled it last week, sorted through 1,250 pictures of NOTHING and never took it back out there. 

Guess I'll go tomorrow and look around, put the card back in and check the camera at Bugsy's Bog. 

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on SOMETHING.  Might take the .308 and sit in the middle of the clearcut and wait on a hog if nothing else.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw several Long beards today, but there is just so much open country up here. I would do just as good calling them on a cell phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's not real bad. I thought it was maybe something on my makeup brushes or something I was using but I haven't changed anything.
> 
> Then Bait realized I'd been cuddling with Baron and he had seen Baron playing in the poison ivy so we figure thats what it is. I just don't wanna spread it or make it worse so I'm trying to be careful.
> 
> It's too late for Ivarest.   I've got plenty of that Fluocinonide, started taking the Zyrtect with the Allegra. Just have to let it wear off I guess.



I got the same thing going on. I aint even gots allergies. Somfin floatin in da air.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw several Long beards today, but there is just so much open country up here. I would do just as good calling them on a cell phone.



Gotta cut the distance, Bro. Even if it means sneaking in well before daylight. You can make them change direction if you are within 3-400 yards. Over that, and they probably won't come. They always have a place they are heading to. Just got to know where that is and get close to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gotta cut the distance, Bro. Even if it means sneaking in well before daylight. You can make them change direction if you are within 3-400 yards. Over that, and they probably won't come. They always have a place they are heading to. Just got to know where that is and get close to it.



That is most of my problem. These old knees dont let me cover ground like I used to. Those boys from down south that killed turkeys up here were covering a lot of ground.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got the same thing going on. I aint even gots allergies. Somfin floatin in da air.



It started out looking like a heat rash on my forehead.  

Now it's a full blown contact dermatitis from something. I can even feel the little bumps all over my scalp. 

Who knows. Whatever it is, I'm ready for it to be GONE.


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2013)

http://shootersmagazine.com/tom-knapp-has-died/


sad news


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2013)

Gonna slip into a Zyrtec coma. Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is most of my problem. These old knees dont let me cover ground like I used to. Those boys from down south that killed turkeys up here were covering a lot of ground.



you need an electric golf cart.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you need an electric golf cart.



Yeah that woul help. If I knew my feet were going to last this long I would have taken better care of my knees.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2013)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah that woul help. If I knew my feet were going to last this long I would have taken better care of my knees.


I blew out my knee's in High school football. I was perfectly happy being a noseguard and my coach got the bright idea that with my height, i'd be a good tight end. Went out, jumped and caught a pass, and dislocated my knee cap when i landed. Lost both medial and lateral ligaments and ended my dreams of playing for the Tide.


Hankus said:


> ...



You're getting the freezer full of good eating, bro!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



Now that makes me plumb hongry.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I blew out my knee's in High school football. I was perfectly happy being a noseguard and my coach got the bright idea that with my height, i'd be a good tight end. Went out, jumped and caught a pass, and dislocated my knee cap when i landed. Lost both medial and lateral ligaments and ended my dreams of playing for the Tide.
> 
> 
> You're getting the freezer full of good eating, bro!



That's what I'm hoping for. They was on thus evening.



KyDawg said:


> Now that makes me plumb hongry.



Herd dat


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. They was on thus evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Herd dat



When is the fish fry, I am off for the next coupla years.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

had to post one of my Possum favorites before I call it a night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



I'm emptyin mine you fillin yourn


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

night errybody!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> night errybody!!!



Headin that way myself. Night bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Back from werk ... still cant breef. Freakin cold...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally made it here to Mullins South Carolina, about 20 minutes east of Florence, and about an hour away from Mrytle Beach.

Gonna get up in the morning headed to Diamond E Farms for a Hunt test in the morning!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You babes know me too well.
> I just wanted the peeps to know there was a reason behind asking them to stop doing it.



Why does there always have to be a reason?  

Well the infernal internal alarm clock is still working.

Fresh coffee


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2013)

Goot morning ever body ....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 27, 2013)

Between rain and baseball, I got too much stuff interfering with my turkey huntin. They bout quit talkin anyway. 

It's lookin like I may go turkeyless this season. 

But that won't stop me from getting back out there next weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



Sweeeeet baby Jesus! You've got to post this in the fishing forum! Start a thread asking the best way to save them in the freezer so you can use the for cut bait on your next cat fishing trip!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

The earthquakes just kept right on going yesterday in Lincoln County with another one last night around midnight.  Four in one day kind of has me worried.  I guess that I better go check on my property this morning and make sure that the turkeys and deer etc aren't scared to show their faces now with all of this shake, rattle, and rolling going on this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sweeeeet baby Jesus! You've got to post this in the fishing forum! Start a thread asking the best way to save them in the freezer so you can use the for cut bait on your next cat fishing trip!





Or, that he was just culling them for QFM.

Mornin kids....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Or, that he was just culling them for QFM.
> 
> Mornin kids....



Yep, that picture has soooo much potential.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, that picture has soooo much potential.



Made me put my batteries on charge! 

Can't believe I haven't been once this year.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2013)

I am not spamming; this is just a normal post.  Nothing to see here


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Made me put my batteries on charge!
> 
> Can't believe I haven't been once this year.



Charge that car up and go!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I am not spamming; this is just a normal post.  Nothing to see here


I'm not looking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I am not spamming; this is just a normal post.  Nothing to see here



Love me some spam! 



T.P. said:


> Charge that car up and go!



Gotta charge it first, need somethin for the trollin motor.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some spam!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta charge it first, need somethin for the trollin motor.



Oh snap! You see what you just did?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oh snap! You see what you just did?



I don't play!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 27, 2013)

I made breakfast burritos this morning. Scrambled eggs with cheese. Sauteed green peppers and onions, hash brown taters, sausage and bacon all rolled up in a soft burrito shell with a little homemade salsa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I made breakfast burritos this morning. Scrambled eggs with cheese. Sauteed green peppers and onions, hash brown taters, sausage and bacon all rolled up in a soft burrito shell with a little homemade salsa.





Man that sounds GOOD !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Quack, did you take miz Dawn fishing yesterday? How'd it go?
Sipping on a cup of coffee and then time to clean out the aquarium.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Rained all night and all day today so far. Have a good Saturday youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack, did you take miz Dawn fishing yesterday? How'd it go?
> Sipping on a cup of coffee and then time to clean out the aquarium.





Naw Pookie, we never made it .  Probably gonna carry her flats fishing in PCB .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Taking the Wife to Puckett's Grocery and Restaurant in downtown Nahville for her Birthday. Sposed to be be fine country dining and live country music. I will write a review later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Taking the Wife to Puckett's Grocery and Restaurant in downtown Nahville for her Birthday. Sposed to be be fine country dining and live country music. I will write a review later.






Happy Birthday to the Mrs !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rained all night and all day today so far. Have a good Saturday youngins.


Nothing but sunshine here, Charlie. Of course, next week we'll have floods because i'm trying to turkey hunt. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Pookie, we never made it .  Probably gonna carry her flats fishing in PCB .


I can't blame her. I'd take that option too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing but sunshine here, Charlie. Of course, next week we'll have floods because i'm trying to turkey hunt.
> 
> I can't blame her. I'd take that option too.






You should come down and fish a day with me and my guide ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Guess I'll go cut some more grass before the rain comes in. Had to grab a couple of sammiches.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should come down and fish a day with me and my guide ???



sounds great! Let me rummage thru the couch cushions and see if i got enough money. Two kids in college is killing me...

Happy Birthday to Miz KYDawg!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Taking the Wife to Puckett's Grocery and Restaurant in downtown Nahville for her Birthday. Sposed to be be fine country dining and live country music. I will write a review later.



Tell Ms Linda I said Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Taking the Wife to Puckett's Grocery and Restaurant in downtown Nahville for her Birthday. Sposed to be be fine country dining and live country music. I will write a review later.


Happy Birthday to your wife!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

'Pose to go to a mud bogging this evening when I get off work, got 3-4 bands too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to go to a mud bogging this evening when I get off work, got 3-4 bands too.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like fun!





Only a few miles from my shak, hoping da galz be drunk and nekkid by the time I get there !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only a few miles from my shak, hoping da galz be drunk and nekkid by the time I get there !!





One of da perks for livin in the MON!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

Think I'll drive my Jeep and pull my 4 wheeler !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll drive my Jeep and pull my 4 wheeler !!



Keep dat Jeep clean!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep dat Jeep clean!





Never mind, just found out tickets are $25 each, ain't paying that for a couple of hours of peeple watching.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never mind, just found out tickets are $25 each, ain't paying that for a couple of hours of peeple watching.



I heard dat!  What to do now


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

Man its too early in the year for EVERY rain storm to be falling apart before it gets here....Hope it aint gunna be a dry summer...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!  What to do now





Think we'll just ride over there and check things out from a distance !! 


It's right there at Hamburg State Park.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think we'll just ride over there and check things out from a distance !!
> 
> 
> It's right there at Hamburg State Park.



Mud boggin an nekkid wominz at Hamburg. Man, we went at the wrong time last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think we'll just ride over there and check things out from a distance !!
> 
> 
> It's right there at Hamburg State Park.





More-n-one way to skin a cat!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Man its too early in the year for EVERY rain storm to be falling apart before it gets here....Hope it aint gunna be a dry summer...



I rushed around all day tryin to beat the rain


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...



Get that boy on a dove shoot!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...



That's some fine shootin there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...



That's Great, Ry!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...


That is awesome. Me and him have one thing in common, consistency. I can miss 25 out of 25.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey every body ....I spent the day with my son shooting modified trap for 4-H. He officially qualified  for State competition by shooting 25 out of 25 ...



Dang thats some good shootin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think i'm gonna fry chicken wings and tater tots and then take Bubbette out for a round of goofy golf.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is awesome. Me and him have one thing in common, consistency. I can miss 25 out of 25.



Mee too


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'm gonna fry chicken wings and tater tots and then take Bubbette out for a round of goofy golf.



Chicken and waffles here. Quack got me wantin to go mud boggin, thinkin about runnin the water hose out into the pasture and at least spinnin a few donuts. Don't know if I can talk MizT into it or not, said she would'n drinkin wine with chicken and waffles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chicken and waffles here. Quack got me wantin to go mud boggin, thinkin about runnin the water hose out into the pasture and at least spinnin a few donuts. Don't know if I can talk MizT into it or not, said she would'n drinkin wine with chicken and waffles.




But...but....chicken and waffles go with everything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> But...but....chicken and waffles go with everything.


Mustard


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mustard



uh uh. He was saying MizT didn't want to drink wine with C and W. I've drank everything from kool-aid to bourbon with chicken...





... then went and played in da mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> But...but....chicken and waffles go with everything.



Dat's what I tried to tell her 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mustard



Honey Mustard!!


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



Its easier just to cut it in half and eat it out of the bowl it came with.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Pucketts in Nashville was okay. The food was good but it was a madhouse in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mustard



No No:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ate at Chedders tonight. Loads of food at reasonable prices. Food was ok but not excellent but portions were absurdly large. I am stuffed.


----------



## huntinstuff (Apr 27, 2013)

Hiya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Hiya.



wassup, huntin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Hiya.



Might have to start huntin stuff myself, ain't havin any luck with nothin else!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2013)

What eva


----------



## huntinstuff (Apr 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What eva



Well hello there darlin'.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Hiya.



Hay


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats everybody ....between shooting with my son and dance recital with my daughter ....it has been a long day....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Thanks for the congrats everybody ....between shooting with my son and dance recital with my daughter ....it has been a long day....




Huge congrats to your son.  


I bet you was hawt in a tutu.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally back at the hotel room for the night!!...........Been a long day in the field!!.........Where is the dragging Hiney smiley??

Tag got her first Senior Hunter pass with Mason today!!


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Finally back at the hotel room for the night!!...........Been a long day in the field!!.........Where is the dragging Hiney smiley??
> 
> Tag got her first Senior Hunter pass with Mason today!!



Go Tagsis!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Finally back at the hotel room for the night!!...........Been a long day in the field!!.........Where is the dragging Hiney smiley??
> 
> Tag got her first Senior Hunter pass with Mason today!!



 Congrats to Tag!! Y'all need a drink


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


Are the boys back in town? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Finally back at the hotel room for the night!!...........Been a long day in the field!!.........Where is the dragging Hiney smiley??
> 
> Tag got her first Senior Hunter pass with Mason today!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

slip said:


>



Yeah, I was gonna post the  after the turkey but forgot about it.  

I think I got my lazies outta the way today. Rash is looking about as good as I can ask for so I've got the alarm set to hit the woods before daylight. 

Just really hoping I can locate one, JUST ONE danged bird.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Go Tagsis!


Thanks!!...........I tried to get a pic when she accepted her ribbon, I was just too slow!!



Jeff C. said:


> Congrats to Tag!! Y'all need a drink


I'm on it Bro!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Is it legal to shoot a turkey from a boat? That is the only way I will be able to hunt tomorrow. Bet we have over 8 inches of rain today.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I was gonna post the  after the turkey but forgot about it.
> 
> I think I got my lazies outta the way today. Rash is looking about as good as I can ask for so I've got the alarm set to hit the woods before daylight.
> 
> Just really hoping I can locate one, JUST ONE danged bird.



This cold is just about at the point where i can brave the pollen...Got a hunt coming up at the WMA where i've killed a few birds so im looking foward to that, only problem was i forgot to ask for time offa work for it .... so ill have to hunt around work. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Are the boys back in town?



Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today. 


I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle. 

He's asked me to help him get back into school. 

He has an interview with a garage Monday for a part-time mechanic position.

And he had a date tonight with a girl he went to school with... and she's a decent girl. 

All I can do is  that this is the beginning to a fresh start. 











Other than that, the new Amazing Spiderman from last year sucks rotten eggs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle.
> ...


 Prayers for you!!...........I know what you have been through with this!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle.
> ...



Ok I hope I'm not jinxing y'all either by saying "That's AWESOME!!"


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

slip said:


> This cold is just about at the point where i can brave the pollen...Got a hunt coming up at the WMA where i've killed a few birds so im looking foward to that, only problem was i forgot to ask for time offa work for it .... so ill have to hunt around work. Hate it when that happens.



There's something seriously cruddy going around. I've avoided anyone with a cough but then I had to go and get this rash that turns bright red and gets bumpier and itchier when I get in the sun or get hot.

I figure if I go early enough and just give it up before lunch, I should be okay. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Prayers for you!!...........I know what you have been through with this!!



Thanks Mitch. I'm just hoping that HE sees that with a little hard work, he can turn things around. He seems to want to, I just pray he wants to bad enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle.
> ...



Have Faith, Y'all have mine!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok I hope I'm not jinxing y'all either by saying "That's AWESOME!!"



Thanks  

It's like sitting on pins and needles, waiting for the hammer to fall but praying it doesn't. 

He came by to show me his car, he was so proud of it and he was dressed up kinda nice/casual for his date. His friend since they were 4 that lives next door set him up with her and they were going on a double tonight. He looked excited. 

He looked.... dare I say... normal tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle.
> ...



Sure hope things turn out good for you and for him Turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Have Faith, Y'all have mine!



I know there will be glitches, but since the "baby mama" is out of the picture, there has been a major change for the better. 

We're just trying to keep him strong and help him to see that he has to think for himself.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sure hope things turn out good for you and for him Turtle.



Thank You


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Mitch. I'm just hoping that HE sees that with a little hard work, he can turn things around. He seems to want to, I just pray he wants to bad enough.



My son seems to have finally seen the light??............He now has a full time job as a greens-keeper  at a golf course in Myrtle Beach South Carolina, and appears to enjoy the work!!

He is at work every morning at 6:00 AM!!

I'm wondering if aliens haven't abducted him, and possessed his mind, and body??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My son seems to have finally seen the light??............He now has a full time job as a greens-keeper  at a golf course in Myrtle Beach South Carolina, and appears to enjoy the work!!
> 
> He is at work every morning at 6:00 AM!!
> 
> I'm wondering if aliens haven't abducted him, and possessed his mind, and body??



I think he will fine Ruttn, got a feeling he was raised right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

just 36 more hours of call and then i can check trailcams after work!
Lawd, please let there be turkey pic's amongst all the hog pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> just 36 more hours of call and then i can check trailcams after work!
> Lawd, please let there be turkey pic's amongst all the hog pics.



I would need them underwater cams.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My son seems to have finally seen the light??............He now has a full time job as a greens-keeper  at a golf course in Myrtle Beach South Carolina, and appears to enjoy the work!!
> 
> He is at work every morning at 6:00 AM!!
> 
> I'm wondering if aliens haven't abducted him, and possessed his mind, and body??



That's great Mitch!    

The child that came to the house tonight was the closest I've seen to the child that I've been missing for two years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would need them underwater cams.



that explains why you dont have turkey pics, then. 
Oh and i just erased half of the "Billy page". It's for the chirren, you know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think he will fine Ruttn, got a feeling he was raised right.


I did the best I could, then came the time that I had to step back, and let him learn for himself!!.............I'm just hoping this recent turn of events takes hold!!



turtlebug said:


> That's great Mitch!
> 
> The child that came to the house tonight was the closest I've seen to the child that I've been missing for two years.



I know what you mean!!..........Again Prayers for Ya'll




It's been a long day for me, and I will have to be up early in the morning, and arrive home late tomorrow evening!!

Time for me to stumble off to bed!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know but I plan on getting there quite well before daylight so I can listen for a while. I just couldn't get my itchy self outta the house today.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I don't jinx anything by posting this but a little ray of sunshine at least. ERD bought himself a klunker of a 1988 Mazda RX7 for $100 and put a new clutch in it, overhauled the transmission and worked his behind off this week til he had himself a running vehicle.
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> My son seems to have finally seen the light??............He now has a full time job as a greens-keeper  at a golf course in Myrtle Beach South Carolina, and appears to enjoy the work!!
> 
> He is at work every morning at 6:00 AM!!
> 
> I'm wondering if aliens haven't abducted him, and possessed his mind, and body??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Saw the smallest/youngest fawn I've ever seen yesterday on my way home from work, he/she could barely walk across the road, had to make a complete stop.  Could of easily caught him/her.  Then just a couple of miles from there saw 2 BIG gobblers in a power line. 


'Mornin !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw the smallest/youngest fawn I've ever seen yesterday on my way home from work, he/she could barely walk across the road, had to make a complete stop.  Could of easily caught him/her.  Then just a couple of miles from there saw 2 BIG gobblers in a power line.
> 
> 
> 'Mornin !!



Its almost a month before i would expect to see fawns. The rut must have kicked off early this year.
Any day i see turkeys is a good day. Sounds like you had a great drive home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its almost a month before i would expect to see fawns. The rut must have kicked off early this year.
> Any day i see turkeys is a good day. Sounds like you had a great drive home!





Can't ever remember seeing one this early before ???
Never did see the momma deer ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't ever remember seeing one this early before ???
> Never did see the momma deer ??



My brother and I were out scouting deer sign late one summer, probably first week of September or so, and walked up into a Honeysuckle patch and we just about stepped on one. He had his Lab with him and when the fawn bolted his dog was right on it's hooves. They disappeared in the woods across one of our roads and we thought Judd was going to catch it. We were standing there discussing as to how we, including the dog, got to within 2-3 ft of the thing and never saw it. Next thing ya know, another one jumped up from within 2-3 ft away from us and ran in the opposite direction. Then, a couple of minutes later we heard something panting, thought it was the dog, but it was the first fawn in a full run, tongue hangin out, comin back and ran right back by us where the second fawn ran too.

About a minute later, Judd comes draggin up, tongue hangin out, pantin like crazy, with that "where in the heck did that thing go" look on his face. 

We were just glad Judd didn't catch it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow. Lots of congrats in order today. I like! 
Congrats to Rydert's, Tbug's and Rutt's chillin. Congrats to Tag and Mason! 
Happy Day. 

Carry on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Daughter is moving out, again. I just hope she visits regularly and maintains the Dean's list accomplishment from the last couple of semesters.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Morning Youngins from a very wet Kentucky.


----------



## kracker (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughter is moving out, again. I just hope she visits regularly and maintains the Dean's list accomplishment from the last couple of semesters.


Good luck to you and your daughter.

If she's like my youngest daughter, you'll see her when she needs a breathing ATM


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

Well it wasn't a good morning for turkey hunting but otherwise, it was a fairly eye opening morning for our club.  

First thing was Porky found his was to my chufa. He didn't root but his danged footy-prints are too big.  I think this is the big Halloween hog we've got on camera. 

I was a little confused as to all the sudden deer activity I was seeing everywhere. I mean, I was happy to see it but why all of a sudden?  

Then riding down camp road, I had a solid black small buck with about four inches of bone jump right in front of me, stop and look at me and then hop over into Bugy's Bog.   He was BEAUTIFUL! I hope to see him again soon. 

All in all, I saw three deer and we've got more deer tracks in the last week than I've seen in the last two years. 

Then I saw what they had done to the club across the road and realized why.  

Bad for them, good for us.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

I was on the phone telling Bait about the clearcut and the black buck and I heard a hen. She was close to my food plots. I hung up and eased back there and listened to her for forever, never heard a gobble at all. She was going wild but she was all alone. 

I don't know where our turkeys have gone. Everyone is scratching their heads. We're really hoping all the cutting across the road will send them back our way.... if that's where they went.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well it wasn't a good morning for turkey hunting but otherwise, it was a fairly eye opening morning for our club.
> 
> First thing was Porky found his was to my chufa. He didn't root but his danged footy-prints are too big.  I think this is the big Halloween hog we've got on camera.
> 
> ...



I got a bad feeling that my lease is gonna look like that this summer. Plum creek says they are gonna cut from late May to probably september on their entire tract. 
May need to get Fishbro up after turkey season to help move my stuff to camp. The plum creek guy said they are not responsible for flattened stands and feeders.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubbette is wanting to go out. Reckon we'll go play some goofy golf at the funpark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is wanting to go out. Reckon we'll go play some goofy golf at the funpark.


You're gonna get wet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is wanting to go out. Reckon we'll go play some goofy golf at the funpark.



With the weather were having, cosmic bowling might be a drier idea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna get wet.





My son and he's girlfriend left this morning going to Gatlinburg TN. I think they are going be driving in this mess the whole way.  for a safe arrival.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoping I can get off work before the rain hits .   Come ON 7pm !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> Good luck to you and your daughter.
> 
> If she's like my youngest daughter, you'll see her when she needs a breathing ATM



Appreciate it, kracker. Fortunately, I haven't really had that problem with her. She works part-time, but about 30-35 hrs. a week, full-time student, and her boyfriend has a good job. 

Problem is she's moving in with him, another couple, and a single guy. We'll see how long that will last, along with the Dean's List.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping I can get off work before the rain hits .   Come ON 7pm !!!



I attempted to re-pot my Sawtooth Oak saplings into  bigger pots. Got 2 of them done, an Aloe plant that Keebs gave the Jag, and a Bald Cypress planted out in the pasture before the light rain set in. It's startin to rumble purty good around here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

The bottom just fell out here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The bottom just fell out here.


That sounds messy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The bottom just fell out here.






Dawn spread cow doo doo all over her plants yesterday, hope they don't burn up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn spread cow doo doo all over her plants yesterday, hope they don't burn up.



The bottom is floating down the river up here right now. But at least we have some sunshine today. Trying to dry thing out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds messy.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn spread cow doo doo all over her plants yesterday, hope they don't burn up.



Cow doo doo ain't too bad. Chicken doo doo, now that's a different story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son and he's girlfriend left this morning going to Gatlinburg TN. I think they are going be driving in this mess the whole way.  for a safe arrival.


They got there!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, kracker. Fortunately, I haven't really had that problem with her. She works part-time, but about 30-35 hrs. a week, full-time student, and her boyfriend has a good job.
> 
> Problem is she's moving in with him, another couple, and a single guy. We'll see how long that will last, along with the Dean's List.



Sounds like my son minus the Dean's list.  He's still living at home, but will be staying with he's cousin and a few other guys in Gainesville once a week. He has to be at the Hospital up there at 6:00am every Wed. for clinicals . We'll see how that goes.  He did get promoted to bookkeeping at his part time job. That's a big+.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds messy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cow doo doo ain't too bad. Chicken doo doo, now that's a different story.





I burned up about a 100 "pot" plants with cheekun doo doo 'bout 30 sumpin yrs ago .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I burned up about a 100 "pot" plants with cheekun doo doo 'bout 30 sumpin yrs ago .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They got there!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like my son minus the Dean's list.  He's still living at home, but will be staying with he's cousin and a few other guys in Gainesville once a week. He has to be at the Hospital up there at 6:00am every Wed. for clinicals . We'll see how that goes.  He did get promoted to bookkeeping at his part time job. That's a big+.



He'll be fine, glad he made it ok. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I burned up about a 100 "pot" plants with cheekun doo doo 'bout 30 sumpin yrs ago .





Ya live and learn...gotta go light on that stuff! 

Power and internet just went out temporarily


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll be fine, glad he made it ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like ya'll are getting hammered down there.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome. These storms are picking up just in time to have to go work in them....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like ya'll are getting hammered down there.



We were for a few minutes, but it's let up now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Awesome. These storms are picking up just in time to have to go work in them....






Be glad you work on asphalt and not red/white clay !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna get wet.



Yes, we did. 
At least we made it to the 15th hole on the 2nd round before the big drops hit. 
Pretty dark clouds and a little lightning but its scattered at the moment.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be glad you work on asphalt and not red/white clay !!



Yup. I just dont like all teh light poles when the lightning comes around. Makes ya feel froggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, we did.
> At least we made it to the 15th hole on the 2nd round before the big drops hit.
> Pretty dark clouds and a little lightning but its scattered at the moment.



Any kind of golf and  lightning don't mix too well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Any kind of golf and  lightning don't mix too well.



You are correct, sir. Got some good rumblings off toward Dawson now.
Time for a nap.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Yup. I just dont like all teh light poles when the lightning comes around. Makes ya feel froggy.





Try standing on a metal catwalk 30' in the air !!! 


Years ago had lightning strike so close to me while on top of a product tank all my hair was standing up and I could smell what ever it is lightning puts off.  You oughta seen this fat boy hit those steps wide OPEN !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like Keebs is fixing to get pounded.


Bad weather completely surrounding me, but so far nothing,  COME ON 7pm !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like Keebs is fixing to get pounded.
> 
> 
> Bad weather completely surrounding me, but so far nothing,  COME ON 7pm !!






Let me reword that, looks like Keebs is fixing to get some hard rain. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try standing on a metal catwalk 30' in the air !!!
> 
> 
> Years ago had lightning strike so close to me while on top of a product tank all my hair was standing up and I could smell what ever it is lightning puts off.  You oughta seen this fat boy hit those steps wide OPEN !!



I don't know what smell lightning puts off, but I know what  smell I put off when it strikes too close.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know what smell lightning puts off, but I know what  smell I put off when it strikes too close.



Ozone, and when you smell it, you know that sucker was close!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2013)

Just came in from walking the GSP and she was pointing something in the brush.  Tried to call her off but she eventually jumped in and out flew a hen turkey.  With shorts on I did not wade in, but I would bet there is a nest in the clump of briars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me reword that, looks like Keebs is fixing to get some hard rain. . .







rhbama3 said:


> Ozone, and when you smell it, you know that sucker was close!!!



Ahhhh, that's what that smell is. I've been hit indirectly through the ground with a close stike. Wayyyyy too close for comfort. I was sore for a couple of days afterward.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ozone, and when you smell it, you know that sucker was close!!!




Yep that's it !!! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Just came in from walking the GSP and she was pointing something in the brush.  Tried to call her off but she eventually jumped in and out flew a hen turkey.  With shorts on I did not wade in, but I would bet there is a nest in the clump of briars.




Cool, mmmmmm turkey eggzzzzz ...






Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh, that's what that smell is. I've been hit indirectly through the ground with a close stike. Wayyyyy too close for comfort. I was sore for a couple of days afterward.






Years ago my brother was opening a storage garage door when lightning hit it and blew/rolled him across the parking lot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep that's it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got me good, but not that good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lightning struck our house last spring. Hit the roof right over my bedroom. My hair stood on end and there was a definite peculiar odor in the air. That was an $11,000. insurance claim.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you know that if you call someone the "N" word and they whoop your behind, it's considered justifiable? 

According to the deputy that just left my house, it's true. 

Now if the little "person" will keep his dog out of my yard and keep himself out of my yard, we won't have a problem now will we.  

Nuttin like sitting on your front porch while seven "people" stand in your ditch threatening to "kill you" and "whoop your behind"... in not such nice words but the deputy can't do nuttin about that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did you know that if you call someone the "N" word and they whoop your behind, it's considered justifiable?
> 
> According to the deputy that just left my house, it's true.
> 
> ...



sounds like castle doctrine needs to be used.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did you know that if you call someone the "N" word and they whoop your behind, it's considered justifiable?
> 
> According to the deputy that just left my house, it's true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did you know that if you call someone the "N" word and they whoop your behind, it's considered justifiable?
> 
> According to the deputy that just left my house, it's true.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like castle doctrine needs to be used.



When the dispatcher wants me to stay on the phone with her because she can hear them in the background, you know it's bad. 

Then the deputy wants to act like it's MY FAULT after the little punk and his sister were in MY YARD and even after their grandmother came into MY YARD and stood at the edge of my porch just testing me.  

Then they called my cats ugly.  

I think when I'm off one day this week, I'm gonna go see the Sheriff and have a talk. 
I'm not gonna take this lying down. They threatened my life and I get the warning, even though I never left my yard, never threatened them. 

This country is past hades in a hand basket. If you're white, you're doomed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> When the dispatcher wants me to stay on the phone with her because she can hear them in the background, you know it's bad.
> 
> Then the deputy wants to act like it's MY FAULT after the little punk and his sister were in MY YARD and even after their grandmother came into MY YARD and stood at the edge of my porch just testing me.
> 
> ...



wow. maybe I DO like livin in the city after all. We got's some good people that take care of one another.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like castle doctrine needs to be used.


Yep.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wow. maybe I DO like livin in the city after all. We got's some good people that take care of one another.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep.



I love where we live, it's a small subdivision just far enough away from town. It's an old subdivision, but used to be a quiet and nice place. Problem is these two or three rental houses and the companies rent to anybody and everybody. This family is HORRIBLE. They have seven folks living in a 3/2. The father is in jail. The kids run wild.

I still can't believe that the deputy basically scolded me more than them when THEY CAME INTO MY YARD and then threatened me with bodily harm and even death.  

So help me God, let them step foot on my property again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I love where we live, it's a small subdivision just far enough away from town. It's an old subdivision, but used to be a quiet and nice place. Problem is these two or three rental houses and the companies rent to anybody and everybody. This family is HORRIBLE. They have seven folks living in a 3/2. The father is in jail. The kids run wild.
> 
> I still can't believe that the deputy basically scolded me more than them when THEY CAME INTO MY YARD and then threatened me with bodily harm and even death.
> 
> So help me God, let them step foot on my property again...


File trespassing and assault charges (assault is the verbal precursor to battery). If the Sheriff won't act on the charges then go over his head to the DA. If that doesn't work keep climbing the ladder.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> File trespassing and assault charges (assault is the verbal precursor to battery). If the Sheriff won't act on the charges then go over his head to the DA. If that doesn't work keep climbing the ladder.



I think what it boils down to was the Deputy just didn't want to write it up. The only thing he wrote down was my demographics.  

I know the call to the dispatcher, in which I was on the phone with her for over 15 minutes is on record and sure it was recorded. If the dispatcher could hear them threatening me, then that should be all they need.  

Ooooh, I hate it when something like this screws up my night.  

I think next time someone calls me a cracker a honkey or even pale, I'm gonna unleash 42 years of anger on them and claim protection under the "Fighting Words" law.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> File trespassing and assault charges (assault is the verbal precursor to battery). If the Sheriff won't act on the charges then go over his head to the DA. If that doesn't work keep climbing the ladder.





turtlebug said:


> I think what it boils down to was the Deputy just didn't want to write it up. The only thing he wrote down was my demographics.
> 
> I know the call to the dispatcher, in which I was on the phone with her for over 15 minutes is on record and sure it was recorded. If the dispatcher could hear them threatening me, then that should be all they need.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for ya. Thank the lord we have good neighbors. We all share the fruits of our garden and if anybody needs help building something, we all help. We even put presents in the mailbox at Christmas for the postman. I guess life is good up here after all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry for ya. Thank the lord we have good neighbors. We all share the fruits of our garden and if anybody needs help building something, we all help. We even put presents in the mailbox at Christmas for the postman. I guess life is good up here after all.


Does your postman always ring twice?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Lots of congrats in order today. I like!
> Congrats to Rydert's, Tbug's and Rutt's chillin. Congrats to Tag and Mason!
> Happy Day.
> 
> Carry on.


Thanks for the congrats!!

Tag got her second Pass with Mason today!!!

Two for two on the weekend, and half way there to a title!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanted to explain one thing to you all about the "Kang", "Not trying", "boom", etc... posts.
> These drivel threads are a wonderful way to get away, chat, and just have a good time. It's light-hearted and has no serious direction, BUT it does use bandwidth and data transfer. While some of you have a lightning fast connection, others may use dial-up or a handheld device such as a Blackberry or some other phone. Every time someone logs on, all the avatars and text has to load and this counts against data plans. I'm not asking you to quit posting, just to be more considerate of your fellow drivelers and not just race to be the Kang of the page.
> Wuvya!


I can understand *most* of what you're saying & yes, I too got *tired* of the "kang thang" ...... BUT...everything runs it course.......BUT not one single rule has been broken, our "unspoken rule" has ALWAYS been "IF ya don't like it, DON'T READ IT"!!!!!!! Now, I know you mods/admins have to read everything, but come ON, we're not being *ugly* no profanity, it is the most basic of fun posting you'll find anywhere on this board!!!!!!!*I* can attest to the "waiting on dial up to load" but I knew that was part of it & dealt with it......... I am not one of the ones *racing* to be first post, but if that's what the other idjits feel they must do, I just sit back & laugh, nor do I post just to "UP" my count, I post because I have or want to say something............ I've had my hands full with a wedding this weekend, so I'm just now catching up on things.........sorry for the late rant, but I did feel the need to put in my "2 cents worth"........ I do love my "driveling" AND my drivelers, CARRY ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for the congrats!!
> 
> Tag got her second Pass with Mason today!!!
> 
> Two for two on the weekend, and half way there to a title!!



WTG!!  Now get some sleep.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try standing on a metal catwalk 30' in the air !!!
> 
> 
> Years ago had lightning strike so close to me while on top of a product tank all my hair was standing up and I could smell what ever it is lightning puts off.  You oughta seen this fat boy hit those steps wide OPEN !!


 Great mental image.


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know what smell lightning puts off, but I know what  smell I put off when it strikes too close.


 Yeah i know that smell....


turtlebug said:


> Did you know that if you call someone the "N" word and they whoop your behind, it's considered justifiable?
> 
> According to the deputy that just left my house, it's true.
> 
> ...


That dont sound right at all. Might be time to go over the head of who ever told you that.


turtlebug said:


> Then they called my cats ugly.




Sorry ... its not funny ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think what it boils down to was the Deputy just didn't want to write it up. The only thing he wrote down was my demographics.
> 
> I know the call to the dispatcher, in which I was on the phone with her for over 15 minutes is on record and sure it was recorded. If the dispatcher could hear them threatening me, then that should be all they need.
> 
> ...


YOU GO SISTA!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Evening Keebs. I have had a house full of grand youngins tonight pics later if I can figure out how.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Keebs. I have had a house full of grand youngins tongiht pics later if I can figure out how.


soon as sis will share pics, I'll post of my nieces wedding, it was set in the "front lot" of Mama's house (we used to have cows but no more and no more fences" weather was great, food was awesome and the help phenomenal, and I am one tired aunt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can understand *most* of what you're saying & yes, I too got *tired* of the "kang thang" ...... BUT...everything runs it course.......BUT not one single rule has been broken, our "unspoken rule" has ALWAYS been "IF ya don't like it, DON'T READ IT"!!!!!!! Now, I know you mods/admins have to read everything, but come ON, we're not being *ugly* no profanity, it is the most basic of fun posting you'll find anywhere on this board!!!!!!!*I* can attest to the "waiting on dial up to load" but I knew that was part of it & dealt with it......... I am not one of the ones *racing* to be first post, but if that's what the other idjits feel they must do, I just sit back & laugh, nor do I post just to "UP" my count, I post because I have or want to say something............ I've had my hands full with a wedding this weekend, so I'm just now catching up on things.........sorry for the late rant, but I did feel the need to put in my "2 cents worth"........ I do love my "driveling" AND my drivelers, CARRY ON!!!!!!!!!!!!



well, allrighty then...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2013)

Hoping the rain is over.   Now for the important morning activity, drinking coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gobblin, send over the coffee please.  I think that an "ark" might be floating by soon.  


Good Morning to all of you drivelers on this wet, foggy, and drizzly morning.

The weather surely got nasty yesterday afternoon.  Heavy rains, hail, high winds, and tornado warnings are surely not my "cup of tea"!!!  Hopefully, those Corps of Engineers idgets won't get trigger happy and pull the stopper plug in Clarks Hill Lake again.  I may be dreaming but I hope that the lake gets to full pool level at the 330 ft level.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to work I go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to work I go.


You shouldn't make fun of those short little japanese people like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

I dedicate this song to Keebs!   










Here comes Dolly Dagger
Her love’s so heavy, gonna make you stagger
Dolly Dagger, she drinks her blood from a jagged edge
Drink up, baby....

Been riding broomsticks since she was fifteen
Blowin’ out all the other witches on the scene
She got a bullwhip just as long as your life
Her tongue can even scratch the soul out the devil’s wife
Well I seen her in action at the Player's Choice
Turnin' all the love men into donor boys
Hey, red-hot mama you'd better step aside
This chick's gonna turn you to a block of ice
Look out

Here comes Dolly Dagger
Her love’s so strong, gonna make you stagger, baby
Dolly Dagger, she drinks her blood from a jagged edge (right on)
Drink up, baby...
Hey!

Yeah, look at old, burned out superman
Tryin' to shoot his dust off the sun
Captain-karma kids, they’re dead on the run
Uh, words of love...
Do they ever touch Dolly Brown?
Better get some highway and clear out of town

Here comes Dolly Dagger
Her loves so heavy, gonna make you stagger
Dolly Dagger, she ain't satisfied until she gets what she's after
She drinks her blood from a jagged edge
You better watch out baby, here comes your master
Alright...
Watch out Devon...
Give me a little bit of that heaven...

Dolly, heavy mama...
Get it on, get it on, get it on
Dolly, heavy mama...
Get it on, get it on, get it on
Dolly, heavy mama...
Get it on, get it on, get it on
Dolly, heavy mama...
Get it on, get it on, get it on
Get it on, get it on, get it on get it on, get it on, get it on

Ooo, ooo, ooo, yeah, yeah, yeah
(Ya look so good...)
Ooo, ooo, ooo, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ooo, ooo, ooo, yeah, yeah, yeah
(Oh, so good...)
Ooo, ooo, ooo, yeah, yeah, yeah
(Oh, get off my face...)
Ooo, ooo, ooo, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

OH....mornin y'all. It's all good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mornin erybody


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good morning, Not a drop of rain yet. I put out alot of fertilizer and sure hope it rains soon.
Was a good weekend. Fish were biting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Not a drop of rain yet. I put out alot of fertilizer and sure hope it rains soon.
> Was a good weekend. Fish were biting



Never quit raining here yesterday. I wanna go fishin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Been havin alot of Turkeys around the house lately, anybody want to go turkey huntin with me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never quit raining here yesterday. I wanna go fishin.



Me and the girls went Sat. afternoon for about an hour and a half, caught 4 bass, 2 brim, 1 spec catfish, 11 specs all on minnows. I kept the perch and fried fish Sunday


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

Good morning folks.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I dedicate this song to Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody


Mernin Sista!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Not a drop of rain yet. I put out alot of fertilizer and sure hope it rains soon.
> Was a good weekend. Fish were biting






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never quit raining here yesterday. _*I wanna go fishin.*_


MEEE TOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


Hiya Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Pops!



Got our hands full with the three kiddles. The Baby finally went back to sleep. I cant find their on/off switches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody



Mornin 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Not a drop of rain yet. I put out alot of fertilizer and sure hope it rains soon.
> Was a good weekend. Fish were biting



I believe it's coming your way. 

 



hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks.....



Mornin BIG feller!! 



Keebs said:


> Mernin Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Moanin Pops!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks.....





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmmmmm....compooter is runnin awful slowww today. Guess I need to clean it up.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got our hands full with the three kiddles. The Baby finally went back to sleep. I cant find their on/off switches.



Kiddles? Are they made by Hasbro? Look on their back for the switch or just take the batteries out.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Kiddles? Are they made by Hasbro? Look on their back for the switch or just take the batteries out.



I would settle for a volume control. I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would settle for a volume control. I need to go back to sleep.


Benedryl = wonder drug!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Benedryl = wonder drug!



I have already taken 6


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have already taken 6





Well, if that don't work give them some....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have already taken 6


 fo da kids, Pops, not you!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Goot late moanin' evabody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Goot late moanin' evabody.



Mornin,,

off to the house for leftovers. Still no rain, just dropped from 80% to 40


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Goot late moanin' evabody.





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin,,
> 
> off to the house for leftovers. Still no rain, just dropped from 80% to 40


I want the rain, I just don't want any games called off!
Leftovers here too, poke chop grilled in my new counter top toaster/grill oven, baked veggies & new kinda sliced baked tater with Parmesan cheese............. not bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

*12*



Keebs said:


> I want the rain, I just don't want any games called off!
> !


You want some cheese with that?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want some cheese with that?


that was NOT my whine(ing) voice, tyvm, I've already started getting calls, one man said "The games don't start until 6:00, are they gonna be called off?"............... uuuuhhh, why don't we wait & see what happens first, bubba!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm gonna eat taco smell today for the first time in prolly 6 months.

What they got good there these days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Goot late moanin' evabody.



Mornin strang.....please, whateva you do, don't TRY today. Kind of a sore subject round here lately, just a heads up.





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin,,
> 
> off to the house for leftovers. Still no rain, just dropped from 80% to 40





Keebs said:


> I want the rain, I just don't want any games called off!
> Leftovers here too, poke chop grilled in my new counter top toaster/grill oven, baked veggies & new kinda sliced baked tater with Parmesan cheese............. not bad!



Trew some pancakes and scrambled eggs wiff sausage chopped up in 'em fo the Jag and I.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that was NOT my whine(ing) voice, tyvm, I've already started getting calls, one man said "The games don't start until 6:00, are they gonna be called off?"............... uuuuhhh, why don't we wait & see what happens first, bubba!


Tell the idjit you ain't no fortune teller, and if you wuz you'da done won the lottery and he'd be talkin to someone else right now.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin strang.....please, whateva you do, don't TRY today. Kind of a sore subject round here lately, just a heads up.



Thanks for the heads up! 

I neva tried anyway, that danged ol hdm, rydert and mud done got me in trouble again. 

I tell you what, them three characters is bad news.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell the idjit you ain't no fortune teller, and if you wuz you'da done won the lottery and he'd be talkin to someone else right now.


you got that right, Jack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2013)

Not going to be a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not going to be a good day.


and why not?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I neva tried anyway, that danged ol hdm, rydert and mud done got me in trouble again.
> 
> I tell you what, them three characters is bad news.



They ain't as bad as Billy!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not going to be a good day.





Keebs said:


> and why not?



Yeah...what she said


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...what she said


I think he's ignoring us...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2013)

Badly stressed about job situation.  Pay me no mind.


Promised the wife I'd finish taxes today.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I neva tried anyway, that danged ol hdm, rydert and mud done got me in trouble again.
> 
> I tell you what, them three characters is bad news.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Badly stressed about job situation.  Pay me no mind.
> 
> 
> Promised the wife I'd finish taxes today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Badly stressed about job situation.  Pay me no mind.
> 
> 
> Promised the wife I'd finish taxes today.



Hate to hear it, bro!! I won't bother you then. Let it roll off, the world ain't comin to an end.

I should take my own advice!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Badly stressed about job situation.  Pay me no mind.
> 
> 
> Promised the wife I'd finish taxes today.



Good luck to ya buddy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin strang.....please, whateva you do, don't TRY today. Kind of a sore subject round here lately, just a heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh, dont even bring it up.


stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I neva tried anyway, that danged ol hdm, rydert and myselfdone got me in trouble again.
> 
> I tell you what, them three characters is bad news.


Mud is one of the good guys, no trouble for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhh, dont even bring it up.
> Mud is one of the good guys, no trouble for me



Felt sorry for da Captain-karma kids, jus tryin to help!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've got a female cardinal that is running into the glass window. She's in a plum about 3 feet from the dining room and she has been dive bombing it for about 3 days. It was fun and cute at first but now she is landing on the screen and trying to tear it up. She's crazy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Felt sorry for da Captain-karma kids, jus tryin to help!



I understand.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhh, dont even bring it up.
> Mud is one of the good guys, no trouble for me



You need a sig line.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got a female cardinal that is running into the glass window. She's in a plum about 3 feet from the dining room and she has been dive bombing it for about 3 days. It was fun and cute at first but now she is landing on the screen and trying to tear it up. She's crazy



Bet that is paneful.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a sig line.


 He does look a little........ uuuumm, nekk,,,,,,,uuuhhh, plain jane, don't he?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He does look a little........ uuuumm, nekk,,,,,,,uuuhhh, plain jane, don't he?



yep, yep he do.


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

hey.............


dang to slow..............


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He does look a little........ uuuumm, nekk,,,,,,,uuuhhh, plain jane, don't he?



hey..........i'm nekkid too


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.............
> 
> 
> dang to slow..............



Dear god.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got a female cardinal that is running into the glass window. She's in a plum about 3 feet from the dining room and she has been dive bombing it for about 3 days. It was fun and cute at first but now she is landing on the screen and trying to tear it up. She's crazy



Yeah well, I've got a Starling (i think) that has managed to poop right through the screens and splatter it all over my dining room windows. Still can't figure out how it's doing it, unless it's dive bombing me for trying to take it out with the pellet gun. Dadgum thing has built a nest in my gutter under the toppers.


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dear god.......







what da matter little fella??.........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a sig line.


I know, but all the ones we came up with the other night are the wrong rating. 


KyDawg said:


> Bet that is paneful.





Keebs said:


> He does look a little........ uuuumm, nekk,,,,,,,uuuhhh, plain jane, don't he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dear god.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



On second thought...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well, I've got a Starling (i think) that has managed to poop right through the screens and splatter it all over my dining room windows. Still can't figure out how it's doing it, unless it's dive bombing me for trying to take it out with the pellet gun. Dadgum thing has built a nest in my gutter under the toppers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well, I've got a Starling (i think) that has managed to poop right through the screens and splatter it all over my dining room windows. Still can't figure out how it's doing it, unless it's dive bombing me for trying to take it out with the pellet gun. Dadgum thing has built a nest in my gutter under the toppers.


She's cleaning out her nest. She gets all the baby poo in her mouth and spits it on your winder.



Jeff C. said:


> On second thought...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey..........i'm nekkid too


sweet baby jesus.............


hdm03 said:


> Dear god.......


that too...........


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well, I've got a Starling (i think) that has managed to poop right through the screens and splatter it all over my dining room windows. Still can't figure out how it's doing it, unless it's dive bombing me for trying to take it out with the pellet gun. Dadgum thing has built a nest in my gutter under the toppers.


I'll tell ya how they doing it............. set & watch a humming bird some time........... it's pretty "projectile" ................ after it dive bombs you, it turns to go & "lets it go".............. 


mudracing101 said:


> I know, but all the ones we came up with the other night are the wrong rating.


I bet we could come up with ya something...........................





HEY MANDY, meet me in the conference room!


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's cleaning out her nest. She gets all the baby poo in her mouth and spits it on your winder.




interesting...................always learning something new around da campfire


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus.............
> 
> that too...........
> 
> ...



K.


wait, what we conferencin bout


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> K.
> 
> 
> wait, what we conferencin bout



wait.......we have a conference room here????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> wait.......we have a conference room here????



Don't act all innocentNo No:
I'm sure you've been called in there a time or two.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm confused


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't act all innocentNo No:
> I'm sure you've been called in there a time or two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm confused



Thats my line


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line



sig line


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm confused





mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line



idjits...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sig line



i'm trying to think of one


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> K.
> 
> 
> wait, what we conferencin bout


We gotta fix Mud a sig line.........


hdm03 said:


> wait.......we have a conference room here????


uuummm, maybe............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't act all innocentNo No:
> I'm sure you've been called in there a time or two.


yeah, he has...........


stringmusic said:


> I'm confused


and that is news????


mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line


won't work..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> sig line


YES!!!!!


rydert said:


> idjits...........


again, not new news............... sheesh, work with me people!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line



What pound test is it?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm trying to think of one



How bout "I'm tryin' to thank of a new sig line"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What pound test is it?



Another test, good gosh


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> How bout "I'm tryin' to thank of a new sig line"?



Thats not actually bad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Another test, good gosh



I don't like test.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm trying to think of one





mudracing101 said:


> Another test, good gosh



You bangin' yo head a lot today. Is there sum'n you wanna talk about lil fella?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats not actually bad


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm gonna go bump some old threads in the deer huntin' forum!! 




Nice buck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got a female cardinal that is running into the glass window. She's in a plum about 3 feet from the dining room and she has been dive bombing it for about 3 days. It was fun and cute at first but now she is landing on the screen and trying to tear it up. She's crazy






WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!  Finished my taxes, now to lug all this stuff to my CPA. 



I have found that likker alleviates stress.  Also came to the conclusion that after over 27 yrs in the mining industry I REALLY don't care what happens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!  Finished my taxes, now to lug all this stuff to my CPA.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that likker alleviates stress.  Also came to the conclusion that after over 27 yrs in the mining industry I REALLY don't care what happens.



Sounds like things are looking up already! 


I'm outa here. Seez ya'll lata


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I understand.





stringmusic said:


> I'm confused





mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line



That's why I couldn't believe you understood. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a sig line.





Keebs said:


> He does look a little........ uuuumm, nekk,,,,,,,uuuhhh, plain jane, don't he?





mudracing101 said:


> I know, but all the ones we came up with the other night are the wrong rating.





Keebs said:


> I bet we could come up with ya something...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> sig line





mudracing101 said:


> i'm trying to think of one



Just don't use the one Hornet blurted out!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why I couldn't believe you understood.
> 
> _*Just don't use the one Hornet blurted out!*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOT !!!  Finished my taxes, now to lug all this stuff to my CPA.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that likker alleviates stress.  Also came to the conclusion that after over 27 yrs in the mining industry I REALLY don't care what happens.



WTG, Doc!! I had faith in ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like things are looking up already!
> 
> 
> I'm outa here. Seez ya'll lata



You get off early!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG, Doc!! I had faith in ya.







Thanks Chief bro !! 




Pool crew just left from uncovering and starting pool up, I do believe I can run a buzz bait over it and mebbe catch a bass, looks like CRAP !! 

If I had it my way I'd raise catfish in it, or fill it full of top soil and make a garden out of it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why I couldn't believe you understood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I neva blurt, all is spoken wit lots of thought an ample consideration.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I neva blurt, all is spoken wit lots of thought an ample consideration.






That makes 2 of us !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I neva blurt, all is spoken wit lots of thought an ample consideration.





Hooked On Quack said:


> That makes 2 of us !!!


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I neva blurt, all is spoken wit lots of thought an ample consideration.



 Until you realized you couldn't find it, then it blurted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chief bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Actually had a next door neighbor that did that with an above ground pool in NOLA. He put some catfish and bass in it and every once in a while would catch a couple or so and fry'em up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Blurts just happen, they aren't intended.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chief bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont do it, the fish stink it up awful, i know, and it takes a lot of dirt.



Jeff C. said:


> Until you realized you couldn't find it, then it blurted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually had a next door neighbor that did that with an above ground pool in NOLA. He put some catfish and bass in it and every once in a while would catch a couple or so and fry'em up.



Put some crappie  in an above pool once, cant keep it clean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Put some crappie  in an above pool once, cant keep it clean.



Crappie fish not the other


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Crappie fish not the other



  

That reminded me of a little girl friend of my daughter's that was over here once. I had the boat out and it's an Alumicraft-Crappie Deluxe, with a sticker on the side. She said, "How ironic, a crappie deluxe?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That reminded me of a little girl friend of my daughter's that was over here once. I had the boat out and it's an Alumicraft-Crappie Deluxe, with a sticker on the side. She said, "How ironic, a crappie deluxe?"



That also reminds me of a buddy thats supposed to be checkin on a 9.9


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Crappie fish not the other


not the sig line me & Mrs Hornet22 came up with............ but it'll work...........


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

hey..................








danggit.................................





to slow again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not the sig line me & Mrs Hornet22 came up with............ but it'll work...........



You aint been no help


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm TRYING to think of me a sig line.................any suggestions?...............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm TRYING to think of me a sig line.................any suggestions?...............



 Your sig line should be "look at my sig line"


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Your sig line should be "look at my sig line"



or it could be "hey.....look at me......and I weren't even trying".............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint been no help


want it changed?????? free of charge..........


rydert said:


> i'm TRYING to think of me a sig line.................any suggestions?...............





rydert said:


> or it could be "hey.....look at me......and I weren't even trying".............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That also reminds me of a buddy thats supposed to be checkin on a 9.9



  

 Might have to change my sigline to: I ain't fergot, I just can't remember.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To slow for what dirt????


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm TRYING to think of me a sig line.................any suggestions?...............



"I may be dirt, but my name aint Mud"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

What's a sigline anyway?????


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> or it could be "hey.....look at me......and I weren't even trying".............





Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want it changed?????? free of charge..........


Uhmmm no



Jeff C. said:


> Might have to change my sigline to: I ain't fergot, I just can't remember.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> "I may be dirt, but my name aint Mud"


Uh , what you trying to say old timer.


Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> "I may be dirt, but my name aint Mud"


Naaaawww, "I may be muddy, but I ain't dirty"!!


mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmm no


cheekun


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That also reminds me of a buddy thats supposed to be checkin on a 9.9



I am going to call him tonight!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> or it could be "hey.....look at me......and I weren't even trying".............



Oh man, I tell you whut, your a real regular genious! I ain't neva heard a sig line like that befo, ever, not even once have I heard anything like that eva befo.

You da man!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2013)

I told my daughter she couldn't go to the slumber party & I showed her the little credit card that came with the invite....wanna know what she asked me????

Her response:
"Ok, so do I still get to keep the card? Wonder how much is on it?!" " Can I use it in any store?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am going to call him tonight!



Thanks old buddy old pal


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's a sigline anyway?????



it's where you stand in line to get yo sigs and buy lottery tickets and beer.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh man, I tell you whut, your a real regular genious! I ain't neva heard a sig line like that befo, ever, not even once have I heard anything like that eva befo.
> 
> You da man!



That Dirt is a smart little fella......


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh man, I tell you whut, your a real regular genious! I ain't neva heard a sig line like that befo, ever, not even once have I heard anything like that eva befo.
> 
> You da man!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

crickett said:


> i told my daughter she couldn't go to the slumber party & i showed her the little credit card that came with it....wanna know what she asked me????
> 
> Her response:
> "ok, so do i still get to keep the card? Wonder how much is on it?!" " can i use it in any store?"



lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> it's where you stand in line to get yo sigs and buy lottery tickets and beer.



Think they'll cash a check fo me in that same line?


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That Dirt is a smart little fella......



I know.....thanks


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Think they'll cash a check fo me in that same line?



10% charge and you got cash money in yo hand! 

Then, you can get you three or four of them 69 cent cigars.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I told my daughter she couldn't go to the slumber party & I showed her the little credit card that came with the invite....wanna know what she asked me????
> 
> Her response:
> "Ok, so do I still get to keep the card? Wonder how much is on it?!" " Can I use it in any store?"



Well she is a girl, and they know what credit cards are at age two right


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I told my daughter she couldn't go to the slumber party & I showed her the little credit card that came with the invite....wanna know what she asked me????
> 
> Her response:
> "Ok, so do I still get to keep the card? Wonder how much is on it?!" " Can I use it in any store?"


bless her heart............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks old buddy old pal



If I don't ferget!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> 10% charge and you got cash money in yo hand!
> 
> Then, you can get you three or four of them 69 cent cigars.



I'm down with dat


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If I don't ferget!



Just don't forget to call him then you wont have to worry about forgetin' to tell mud that you forgot.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well she is a girl, and they know what credit cards are at age two right



Apparently I'm suppose to call this little girl's mama & have her activate it if my daughter is going to attend. So right now it's pretty much useless.



Keebs said:


> bless her heart............



I know...right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If I don't ferget!



It'll be alright if ya do


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Apparently I'm suppose to call this little girl's mama & have her activate it if my daughter is going to attend. So right now it's pretty much useless.
> 
> 
> 
> I know...right!



call the girls mama and activate the card, then I'll buy the card for 50 cents on the dolla and I'll go to bass pro the same day so she can't cancel it.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> call the girls mama and activate the card, then I'll buy the card for 50 cents on the dolla and I'll go to bass pro the same day so she can't cancel it.





No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

What if she just calls and sees if we can go, i love a motel, free swimmin, aint got to make the bed, a credit card, its a win win situation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


>















Might know you'd wait til Mandy left....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 I've been hacked


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2013)

night night folks......


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> night night folks......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> night night folks......



good night


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might know you'd wait til Mandy left....





mudracing101 said:


> I've been hacked















hdm03 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> night night folks......


later dude!


mudracing101 said:


> good night


you 'bout ready?........... but we're taking MY truck, it ain't plain............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where'd Keebs go


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> later dude!
> 
> you 'bout ready?........... but we're taking MY truck, it ain't plain............


I've erased it so naaaaaa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lets go home


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've erased it so naaaaaa





mudracing101 said:


> Lets go home


I ain't ridin in no plain jane truck...............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I ain't ridin in no plain jane truck...............



I will ride on the back if yall let me go. I will gaurd the cooler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

Hamburger helper..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

I just finished looking at over 1200 trailcam photo's. Out of ALL those pic's, this was my only turkey pic:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hamburger helper..



Taco cheeseburger flavor ??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Dont shoot it's a Decoy, rh.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just finished looking at over 1200 trailcam photo's. Out of ALL those pic's, this was my only turkey pic:



At least ya know there is one out there.....somewhere.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> At least ya know there is one out there.....somewhere.



Hard to tell, but i'm thinking he's a superjake. Just doesn't look like a big bird. I zoomed in on his legs and the spurs look less than an inch too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.....



Holy pork belly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy pork belly.



1st and 3rd pic are the same group. 2nd pic is a totally different group. I got loads of pics of different size groups running around. 
Just gonna have to wait till turkey season is over and the timber cutting is thru before we can move stands and feeders to exterminate pork rats.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.....



There is a Black Panther in the woods stalking the hogs in the first picture.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Taco cheeseburger flavor ??


Exxxxxxxxxxxxxactly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There is a Black Panther in the woods stalking the hogs in the first picture.



Finally....proof positive.


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Lawd at da hogs ....I've never seen that many around here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, im new here! Do any of y'all shoot button bucks?


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just finished looking at over 1200 trailcam photo's. Out of ALL those pic's, this was my only turkey pic:


Nice beard on him


blood on the ground said:


> Hi, im new here! Do any of y'all shoot button bucks?



Only every day


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hi, im new here! Do any of y'all shoot button bucks?



I'll let you know after i ground check him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bubbette planned to fry pork chops, green beans, and mashed taters. She has waited the proper amount of time and now its KFC roasted chicken, cole slaw, and french fries.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette planned to fry pork chops, green beans, and mashed taters. She has waited the proper amount of time and now its KFC roasted chicken, cole slaw, and french fries.



Bubbette is my hero.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hi, im new here! Do any of y'all shoot button bucks?



I miss you


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette is my hero.



quit encouraging her!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2013)

I''m confused. Is this the Turkey,Trail cam forum


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I''m confused. Is this the Turkey,Trail cam forum



Yes. 

No, seriously. I cant post pics in the trailcam forum anymore without getting massive amounts of PM's from people wanting to "help you with your hog problem".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, seriously. I cant post pics in the trailcam forum anymore without getting massive amounts of PM's from people wanting to "help you with your hog problem".


Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,let em' help or quit whining about the hog problem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,let em' help or quit whining about the hog problem.



I think that once Plum Creek cuts their timber, and the other company finishes cutting that timber on the other half of the lease, the hogs will move out. 
I'm about to the point where you just embrace the horror.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think that once Plum Creek cuts their timber, and the other company finishes cutting that timber on the other half of the lease, the hogs will move out.
> I'm about to the point where you just embrace the horror.


Wishful thinking. They are required by regulation to leave tree corridors along creeks, rivers and swamps (hog heaven) and if you insist on continuing to feed them, they ain't goin nowhere...................Jack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wishful thinking. They are required by regulation to leave tree corridors along creeks, rivers and swamps (hog heaven) and if you insist on continuing to feed them, they ain't goin nowhere...................Jack.



I know, i know....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will ride on the back if yall let me go. I will gaurd the cooler.


You're welcome on any trip!


rhbama3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, seriously. I cant post pics in the trailcam forum anymore without getting massive amounts of PM's from people wanting to "help you with your hog problem".


need help.............. if you can use a 22 on them thangs that is..........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, seriously. I cant post pics in the trailcam forum anymore without getting massive amounts of PM's from people wanting to "help you with your hog problem".



I know some boys from Moultrie that will help you out with your hog problem.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.....



Me and some buddies can help you with those things! Thanks for posting! PM sent!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Me and some buddies can help you with those things! Thanks for posting! PM sent!



He hasnt replied yet, might need to send 5 or 6 more just in case.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

slip said:


> He hasnt replied yet, might need to send 5 or 6 more just in case.



I will be in Stewart County in the morning with my hog hunting buddies and we are bringing lots of dogs with us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2013)

slip said:


> He hasnt replied yet, might need to send 5 or 6 more just in case.


evry PM i get will be forwarded to YOU for reply. 


KyDawg said:


> I will be in Stewart County in the morning with my hog hunting buddies and we are bringing lots of dogs with us.


cool. Let me know how you do. I'd start at Buzzard lane but keep a guy at cheeseburger and the Y food plot just in case they cut thru the standers at crooked tree.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evry PM i get will be forwarded to YOU for reply.
> 
> cool. Let me know how you do. I'd start at Buzzard lane but keep a guy at cheeseburger and the Y food plot just in case they cut thru the standers at crooked tree.



Good idea, then ill forward them back to you and 6 can be 12.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evry PM i get will be forwarded to YOU for reply.
> 
> cool. Let me know how you do. I'd start at Buzzard lane but keep a guy at cheeseburger and the Y food plot just in case they cut thru the standers at crooked tree.



rh do you rmember Ma Pate's store in Louvalle, or was that before your time?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Me and some buddies can help you with those things! Thanks for posting! PM sent!



I got your pm also T.P. We can stay at my camp its not far to robs' place.... No prisoners... Hog Busters will be there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will be in Stewart County in the morning with my hog hunting buddies and we are bringing lots of dogs with us.



Gottem loaded Boss. Hog Busters.






















Now Thats what hog pics should look like.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2013)

The white screen was in a fog this morning.

coffee anyone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2013)

Mernin kids! Black cougheee, boiled rooster bullets and off ta werk


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Gottem loaded Boss. Hog Busters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish all my hogs looked like that. 

Morning to all you people on the internet instead of working.
Gonna be a long day at da big house.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

morning ever body......man, it sho is foggy here.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy "wet and foggy" Tuesday morning to all of you this morning.  

Gobblin, I avoided that white screen this morning by sleeping for that extra hour.  It did take me extra time just to find my newspaper in the yard with all of the heavy fog this morning.  

Now the newspaper has been read, my shirts have been washed, dried, and put back on hangers, and I have enjoyed a snack for breakfast.  Shucks, I am ready to face the world now!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning folks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning youngins down in The State.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning Y'all!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks



moaning


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins down in The State.



I like dat avatar


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning Y'all!



goot morning......


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

It's gonna be a great day!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks



foggy at yo house?


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> foggy at yo house?



No fog at my house; didn't hit any until I started coming south to work.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



what?...............


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like dat avatar



No wonder he got such a big house with all them kiddles.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No wonder he got such a big house with all them kiddles.



I had him pictured as a lot "older" fella too.............


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!





Somebody's in a good mood this mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Somebody's in a good mood this mornin!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

As Dawg2 would say: Holy Cow! 







Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> As Dawg2 would say: Holy Cow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mornin Driblers.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Keebs said:


> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Driblers.



hello ladies


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning, just checking in to see what my sig line says today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, just checking in to see what my sig line says today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


>



where da party at

I'm in.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure is quiet around my house today.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sure is quiet around my house today.



Why come you ain't turkey killin' today?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sure is quiet around my house today.



Mine too except for the dishwasher goin & the washer goin & the dryer goin 

Love the new avatar! Them's some cute lil grand babies!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Why come you ain't turkey killin' today?



I am mad at them. Plus they get up to early.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mine too except for the dishwasher goin & the washer goin & the dryer goin
> 
> Love the new avatar! Them's some cute lil grand babies!



When I get home I have to do the dishes by hand & dry, BkW is to cheap to get me a dish washer. She said she got one when she married me.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, just checking in to see what my sig line says today.





mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>



odd.............................


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> When I get home I have to do the dishes by hand & dry, BkW is to cheap to get me a dish washer. She said she got one when she married me.



Awww...poor lil fellar!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Driblers.


Mernin sista!


rydert said:


> hello ladies





stringmusic said:


> hewow





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, just checking in to see what my sig line says today.





mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


what in the world?????????



KyDawg said:


> Sure is quiet around my house today.


CUTE grankidlets, Pops & the Mrs looks like a keeper too!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww...poor lil fellar!



I quit smoken just to buy me a dishwasher with my cig. money.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Crickett,and thanks Keebs. I am kinda proud of them.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I quit smoken just to buy me a dishwasher with my cig. money.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I quit smoken just to buy me a dishwasher with my cig. money.



Just think about all that extra land you can rent out from under these local Georgia boys, with the money you be saving on dem Cigs..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Mornin....whachall doin?


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....whachall doin?



hey Jeff C.

I can tell ya what we're not doing...........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....whachall doin?



Notta


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey Jeff C.
> 
> I can tell ya what we're not doing...........




Me thinks you were......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey Jeff C.
> 
> I can tell ya what we're not doing...........





I bet you're havin to try though  



KyDawg said:


> Notta



Like that new avatar, Pops!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you're havin to try though


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."



"try" and "attempt" are synonyms. 


You're toein' the line Jeffro.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."



Wow......this is awkward


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."





Keebs said:


>





stringmusic said:


> "try" and "attempt" are synonyms.
> 
> 
> You're toein' the line Jeffro.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I'll wager that in his reference to not doing something has him in a conflict with the fact that an attempt would be necessary to not accomplish such an act on his part."



yes........I have an internal turmoil that is causing a great conflict of righteous vs malevolence ........


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> yes........I have an internal turmoil that is causing a great conflict of righteous vs malevolence ........



Male violence is not good. Da beva would neva approve of fighting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





stringmusic said:


> "try" and "attempt" are synonyms.
> 
> 
> You're toein' the line Jeffro.





hdm03 said:


> Wow......this is awkward





Crickett said:


>





rydert said:


> yes........I have an internal turmoil that is causing a great conflict of righteous vs malevolence ........



I give up.....I ain't tryin no more!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Male violence is not good. Da beva would neva approve of fighting.





If you eva got in a fight with da Beva.....I bet he would be all ova ya like a spider monkey


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I give up.....I ain't attempting no more!



fixed it........


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> If you eva got in a fight with da Beva.....I bet he would be all ova ya like a spider monkey



definitely, da beva don't play.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> definitely, da beva don't play.



he sho got some muscles


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

what's fo lunch?


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> what's fo lunch?






I'm gonna order a pizza.......and celebrate


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna order a pizza.......and celebrate



Whatchu celebratin' lil fella? Is ther gonna be ice cream too?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Ya'll be spamming.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu celebratin' lil fella? Is ther gonna be ice cream too?



naa........just pizza


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be spamming.....



naa...........that's not cool...


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be spamming.....



I've been very clear in the past that I do not like SPAM.....


Dat's rydert's favorite, hmmmmmmm, somethin' fishy wit dat rydert.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu celebratin' lil fella? Is ther gonna be ice cream too?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've been very clear in the past that I do not like SPAM.....
> 
> 
> Dat's rydert's favorite, hmmmmmmm, somethin' fishy wit dat rydert.



Yeah; dirt-ry is nothin' but bad news


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Whaaa???



You neva did tell me whut you gonna eat fo lunch. I betcha you gonna have a mountian dew.


I'm gonna eat a turkey sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinkin some red meat!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna order a pizza.......and celebrate





stringmusic said:


> Whaaa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm hungry and dont know whats fo luch yet. Hmmm


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>






Are you gonna drank a mountain dew? You should get the real sugar one!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry and dont know whats fo luch yet. Hmmm



Got any good BBQ places around?


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry and dont know whats fo luch yet. Hmmm


I think I'll just drink my lunch today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin some red meat!!


I'm thinkin ya need to see about your family!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry and dont know whats fo luch yet. Hmmm


I'ma gonna try a home-made meat ball sub sammich, with chips & dip........... eh, left overs from the nuptials........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry and dont know whats fo luch yet. Hmmm



*Oh Really???*


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Are you gonna drank a mountain dew? You should get the real sugar one!



dats da only kind I drank........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Got any good BBQ places around?


ehhh, ok



kracker said:


> I think I'll just drink my lunch today


Not an option for me today.



Keebs said:


> I'm thinkin ya need to see about your family!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'ma gonna try a home-made meat ball sub sammich, with chips & dip........... eh, left overs from the nuptials........



Sub sammwich sounds good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> *Oh Really???*



Really


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinkin ya need to see about your family!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'ma gonna try a home-made meat ball sub sammich, with chips & dip........... eh, left overs from the nuptials........



 That's funny, y'all liked KyDawgs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ehhh, ok
> 
> Not an option for me today.
> 
> ...


you're welcome............


Jeff C. said:


> That's funny, y'all liked KyDawgs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome............



That's it, I'm sick and tired of the smellin hand smiley!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sub sammwich sounds good.



Go getcha a firehouse sub!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

Your avatar is 




Jeff C. said:


> That's it, I'm sick and tired of the smellin hand smiley!!






Mine smell like oreos!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

<-------------Big ol fried chicken tenders, peppers, and toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really



Called brother, has not called me back!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Your avatar is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double stuffed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Called brother, has not called me back!


What did you call him? That may have something to do with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Your avatar is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat's my beautiful family!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Go getcha a firehouse sub!



We used to have a firehouse subs, but it burnt down.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We used to have a firehouse subs, but it burnt down.



I think they was just tryin to get your sammich well done. Have you been back to see if they done cookin' it for you?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Double stuffed?



 No! They don't put as many cookies in the double stuffed packages as they do the regular ones!



Jeff C. said:


> Dat's my beautiful family!



Ummm...OK then......


But it still skeers me!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No! They don't put as many cookies in the double stuffed packages as they do the regular ones!



You can make'em double stuff! 

Just feed the dog all the tops that don't got no icing on'em.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's it, I'm sick and tired of the smellin hand smiley!!


 It works SOOOO well!!!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Mine smell like oreos!


I wish mine smelled like snickers!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> <-------------Big ol fried chicken tenders, peppers, and toast.


that sounds good............. this meat ball sub ain't half bad.....


Crickett said:


> But it still skeers me!


 they only go out at night.............. well, 'cept the Jag, he can hang anytime!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It works SOOOO well!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish mine smelled like snickers!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Jag is the only one that ain't skeerin me!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Jag is the only one that ain't skeerin me!


And he's the one that WILL!!!!!!!


LOve Me some Jaguar!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Called brother, has not called me back!


Thanks


stringmusic said:


> Go getcha a firehouse sub!



We got one coming.aint thru yet , .. i think. Taco bell


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> We got one coming.aint thru yet , .._* i think. Taco bell*_


they have subs?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And he's the one that WILL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LOve Me some Jaguar!!!



I'll give dat post two thumbs up


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mine smell like oreos!



oreos is naasty......................taste like a burnt cookie


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I'll give dat post two thumbs up



Hey, if it aint the give the birdies a lill moss for their nest , tender hearted man


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> oreos is naasty......................taste like a burnt cookie



don't worry crickett, rydert likes SPAM, he don't know what taste good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> don't worry crickett, rydert likes SPAM, he don't know what taste good.


Fried spam and mustard sammiches are da bomb!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And he's the one that WILL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LOve Me some Jaguar!!!





Hornet22 said:


> I'll give dat post two thumbs up



  

What's really funny is that he just got up moments after I changed avatars, and came in here tellin me he was dreamin about zombies.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fried spam and mustard sammiches are da bomb!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

There is a Hacker among us.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got a laugh out of the on topic forum.  dwee87 and his hooterville reply maybe its just me, but it cracked me up.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> oreos is naasty......................taste like a burnt cookie



I like burnt cookies & cream! 


Jeff C. said:


> What's really funny is that he just got up moments after I changed avatars, and came in here tellin me he was dreamin about zombies.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Time fo lunch, see y'all in an hour!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

gone to check it out


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Time fo lunch, see y'all in an hour!



Later Strang


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if it aint the give the birdies a lill moss for their nest , tender hearted man


what you got against birds??????


Jeff C. said:


> What's really funny is that he just got up moments after I changed avatars, and came in here tellin me he was dreamin about zombies.





mudracing101 said:


> There is a Hacker among us.


where????????


Crickett said:


> I like burnt cookies & cream!


 me too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what you got against birds??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know? Every now and then i'll have a sig line i didnt put there. I'll have to erase it. Things are changing on my user cp that i aint doing. Next thing there will be crazy , make no sense post that i'm not saying. Huh , confused.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Arby's


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2013)

Sup folks .... Gotta decide if i wanna work around the house or go turkey hunting. Tuff decision...


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks .... Gotta decide if i wanna work around the house or go turkey hunting. Tuff decision...



and you had to even think about it...........dem turkeys get my vote every time......unless my wife over rides my vote


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> gone to check it out



i'm beginning to see a pattern here...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow. Had to do some  and ya'll in here having fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Had to do some  and ya'll in here having fun.



That Re-Dirt feller has been out of control......he's been striving


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know? Every now and then i'll have a sig line i didnt put there. I'll have to erase it. Things are changing on my user cp that i aint doing. Next thing there will be crazy , make no sense post that i'm not saying. Huh , confused.


Uh-OH sounds like you've been invaded by tthe GON ghost......... I thought that thang had been locked away fo eva!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Arby's


Ohman, I LOVE Arby's!!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Sup folks .... Gotta decide if i wanna work around the house or _*go turkey hunting*_. Tuff decision...


sysrsly??????


rydert said:


> and you had to even think about it...........dem turkeys get my vote every time......unless my wife over rides my vote


he ain't got a wife..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Had to do some  and ya'll in here having fun.


I've been  this morning too!


hdm03 said:


> That Re-Dirt feller has been out of control......he's been striving


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That Re-Dirt feller has been out of control......he's been striving



I don't know what you're talkin bout.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Turkeypaw said:


>


TPAW!!!!!!! Hey Dude!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going back ova to sinclair's lesbian thread.......dat one sure gonna get someone in trouble..................


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> TPAW!!!!!!! Hey Dude!



It's been a while since I've been here. How are y'all doing?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm going back ova to sinclair's lesbian thread.......dat one sure gonna get someone in trouble..................



Lesbians!? On my way...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Turkeypaw said:


> It's been a while since I've been here. How are y'all doing?


 You know this bunch, ain't much changes...............


Turkeypaw said:


> Lesbians!? On my way...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> and you had to even think about it...........dem turkeys get my vote every time......unless my wife over rides my vote



 Hey Jack, take the politics talk on over to da PF.....and quit strivin. 



Turkeypaw said:


>



 Chickenfoot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You know this bunch, ain't much changes...............


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jack, take the politics talk on over to da PF.....and quit strivin.







I weren't......really..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Uh-OH sounds like you've been invaded by tthe GON ghost......... I thought that thang had been locked away fo eva!!!!!!
> 
> Ohman, I LOVE Arby's!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Maybe if i put my own sig back up, he'll go away


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe if i put my own sig back up, he'll go away



Yo Mudhole,  My brudder ain't got no 9.9, but he's searchin around for ya one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Heyyy waddell.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Mudhole,  My brudder ain't got no 9.9, but he's searchin around for ya one.



You almost forgot; didn't ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

Hiya


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Mudhole,  My brudder ain't got no 9.9, but he's searchin around for ya one.



10 4... now my sig is gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



You misspelled yo sig line


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe if i put my own sig back up, he'll go away


I dunno, I heard stories from some of the PSA'ers of long ago, it was ~shutter~ wicked talk...........


turtlebug said:


> Hiya


YA! Hi!


mudracing101 said:


> 10 4... now my sig is gone


no it ain't!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

Iz in Douglas for the last day for a while... I think.

Then back to Tifton for about six weeks, then on to Thomasville for a long while. 

I'm just glad my hours will be solid for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Iz in Douglas for the last day for a while... I think.
> 
> Then back to Tifton for about six weeks, then on to Thomasville for a long while.
> 
> I'm just glad my hours will be solid for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, I heard stories from some of the PSA'ers of long ago, it was ~shutter~ wicked talk...........
> 
> YA! Hi!
> 
> no it ain't!


Do huh??


turtlebug said:


> Iz in Douglas for the last day for a while... I think.
> 
> Then back to Tifton for about six weeks, then on to Thomasville for a long while.
> 
> I'm just glad my hours will be solid for a while.


You want to take me to lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do huh??
> You want to take me to lunch



I'm gonna take this as a no.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do huh??
> You want to take me to lunch


Bad Mojo, dude!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna take this as a no.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Bad Mojo, dude!!!!!!!!



I need a hug


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You almost forgot; didn't ya!



No, took him fo eva to call me back.



mudracing101 said:


> 10 4... now my sig is gone



Want me to cancel da order?

He's got a 25hp.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug


C'mere.............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug



Yo' sig line is back. What are you king of?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, took him fo eva to call me back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you crazy??? He'd hurt himself wiff one that size!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do huh??
> You want to take me to lunch



Of course I do... But this is that crazy office that goes to lunçh at 1:30. 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna take this as a no.



I was with a patient. 



mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug



You don't now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> are you crazy??? He'd hurt himself wiff one that size!!!!!!



Knowin him, he'd probably mount it on da back o dat red truck.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knowin him, he'd probably mount it on da back o dat red truck.


or the little plain jane one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Of course I do... But this is that crazy office that goes to lunçh at 1:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I do!!



But of course you do.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knowin him, he'd probably mount it on da back o dat red truck.



He could use dat 25 when his rear end comes apart in the middle of da mud hole


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, took him fo eva to call me back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boat i have is only rated at a 10 horse, kinda like to stay under that, but if ya trip across one, holla


Keebs said:


> C'mere.............


ok


stringmusic said:


> Yo' sig line is back. What are you king of?


Where have you been.??


turtlebug said:


> Of course I do... But this is that crazy office that goes to lunçh at 1:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to call up there and take care of that.


Keebs said:


> or the little plain jane one!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He could use dat 25 when his rear end comes apart in the middle of da mud hole


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He could use dat 25 when his rear end comes apart in the middle of da mud hole



Aint you got a squirrel or bird to feed or something


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

ya'll been busy today


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm full from lunch


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

hey...............

danggit.............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He could use dat 25 when his rear end comes apart in the middle of da mud hole



Well, that's betta than not being able to find his hole!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that's betta than not being able to find his hole!!



oh my........


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm full from lunch



did ya eat ya a turkey sammich little fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that's betta than not being able to find his hole!!



Did Hornet ever find his hole Oh thats right, The Beva found it for him


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did Hornet ever find his hole Oh thats right, The Beva found it for him



---------


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll think of somthin!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

holymoly!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll think of somthin!



Just blurt it out bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Just blurt it out bro





I almost did


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> did ya eat ya a turkey sammich little fella?



Yessir I did.

What kind pizza didja eat?


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yessir I did.
> 
> What kind pizza didja eat?





meat lover...............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> meat lover...............



Tha J beva special!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha J beva special!!






you ain't a real fan.............................ever body know the Beva is a vegan.............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> you ain't a real fan.............................ever body know the Beva is a vegan.............



It ain't named after him cause he likes it.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It ain't named after him cause he likes it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It ain't named after him cause he likes it.



Then why come it's named after him then?  I don't get it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Time to head to the house , ya'll behave.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> holymoly!



Holy Cow!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to head to the house , ya'll behave.


 Let's roll, Duuuude!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to head to the house , ya'll behave.



Later Mudhole.................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

36 minutes.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Then why come it's named after him then?  I don't get it?



Yo pappy is gonna have to explain that one to ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yo pappy is gonna have to explain that one to ya.



But you told me that you were my Daddy


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 30, 2013)

Y'all have a good'un!

I'm out

































Beva is da man!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yo pappy is gonna have to explain that one to ya.





hdm03 said:


> But you told me that you were my Daddy



odd..................................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> odd..................................



very.........I guess he just forgot


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2013)

It's Shotgun Willie's 80th birthday, I wonder what he was doing about a hour ago?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> It's Shotgun Willie's 80th birthday, I wonder what he was doing about a hour ago?????






Probably forgot!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh lawd, what have i got myself into?
Got an invite to go turkey hunting in Lee County in the morning. Any time somebody says words like "i've hunted this one bird all year",  or "un-killable" you know its a smart bird. 
From the description of the property( flooded timber, swamp, unbearable skeeters) this should be like hunting Chickasawhatchhee WMA or Mayday.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> It's Shotgun Willie's 80th birthday, I wonder what he was doing about a hour ago?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, what have i got myself into?
> Got an invite to go turkey hunting in Lee County in the morning. Any time somebody says words like "i've hunted this one bird all year",  or "un-killable" you know its a smart bird.
> From the description of the property( flooded timber, swamp, unbearable skeeters) this should be like hunting Chickasawhatchhee WMA or Mayday.



Go kill that bird, bama!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go kill that bird, bama!!



I'm gonna try, Jeff!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2013)

Four pages.   bama-where are the cliff notes?

Nice day.  sort of tired


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2013)

Aw yes...the retired life


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Four pages.   bama-where are the cliff notes?
> 
> Nice day.  sort of tired



People posted words, some people ate lunch, some people worked, ate lunch, and then took a nap, Willie Nelson's birfday video, i'm going hunting in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> People posted words, some people ate lunch, some people worked, ate lunch, and then took a nap, Willie Nelson's birfday video, i'm going hunting in the morning.



Well, i know now why my Roberts Brothers double side has sounded off lately. I thought the soundboard may have come unglued, but the answer is far worse. Got a split that goes halfway around the pot. 
That call was the death of 6 birds. 
 I was really hoping GaDawg( Lee Chadwick) would get my birfday double side to me today but the mailbox was empty.
Ever feel like you are hunting with a hand tied behind your back?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i know now why my Roberts Brothers double side has sounded off lately. I thought the soundboard may have come unglued, but the answer is far worse. Got a split that goes halfway around the pot.
> That call was the death of 6 birds.
> I was really hoping GaDawg( Lee Chadwick) would get my birfday double side to me today but the mailbox was empty.
> Ever feel like you are hunting with a hand tied behind your back?



Why fer you to quote yerself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why fer you to quote yerself?



If it is impotent to say once that it bares repeating.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it is impotent to say once that it bares repeating.



But he wasn't repeating nothing.

He was carrying on a conversation with himself.    




My feetsies hurt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why fer you to quote yerself?


Cuae i said i was going hunting in the mornin' and then later realized why my pot call was off.


gobbleinwoods said:


> If it is impotent to say once that it bares repeating.


this is a crisis situation...

soak your feetsies in some hot water and epsom salt, Bugsy.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Cuae i said i was going hunting in the mornin' and then later realized why my pot call was off.
> 
> this is a crisis situation...
> 
> soak your feetsies in some hot water and epsom salt, Bugsy.



I sowwy. You're having a crisis and I was  at you. That wasn't nice I know.  

I told Mini-Me about how I would be a weekday fixture in Thomasville sometime in June.   

She said "You'll just be closer to Stranger Danger".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy. You're having a crisis and I was  at you. That wasn't nice I know.
> 
> I told Mini-Me about how I would be a weekday fixture in Thomasville sometime in June.
> 
> She said "You'll just be closer to Stranger Danger".



Has that girl looked at a map lately? 

Now if you had said Tifton....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

Anybody noticed how Stacey David (Gearz) is starting to look like Gene Simmons little brother the older he gets. 


How ironic is it that the day after I have war with the trespassing neighbor my Baron Von Poopiehead goes missing. 

May God have mercy on him if I find out he's done something to my cat.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2013)

Went turkey hunting and ended up playin "chicken" with a deer in the foodplot. He was walking towards me stomping, i was walking towards him and stomping...Bout 30 yards from each other he quit and ran.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Went turkey hunting and ended up playin "chicken" with a deer in the foodplot. He was walking towards me stomping, i was walking towards him and stomping...Bout 30 yards from each other he quit and ran.



May I inquire as to this "RETIRED MODERATOR" foolishness?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> May I inquire as to this "RETIRED MODERATOR" foolishness?


Yesterday he was tired. Today he is retired.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> May I inquire as to this "RETIRED MODERATOR" foolishness?



Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.



Good luck, little bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.





rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, little bro!



X2....he'da been a goodun next year  

Hope all is well, slip!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Slip was a goodun to. Hope everything comes up roses for you bro.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.


Are you old enough to retire??

Best wishes for ya Little Bro!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2013)

Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now, I need to find some coffee to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Slip, your retirement check is in the mail to you.  Good luck to you in your upcoming endeavors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2013)

slip retired.   did you get permission?

Here EE


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2013)

Mernin kids,  the ol lady pulled a fast one one me and cooked up some worthless decaf coffee ....im callin her in a minute to tell her the playground is closed!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2013)

Y'all say Happy Birfday to Wobbert Woo today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Morning Drivelers


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers



Ive been hacked again


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ive been hacked again



I don't see nothing..................


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

oh.........good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids,  the ol lady pulled a fast one one me and cooked up some worthless decaf coffee ....im callin her in a minute to tell her the playground is closed!!!


Thats right, put er on restriction.



rydert said:


> I don't see nothing..................


I had erased it.



rydert said:


> oh.........good morning



Oh, morning Dirt


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Happy hump day folks!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Oh; and happy birthday  Wobbert Woo!!!!  Hope is a good one!


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Happy hump day folks!



I love hump day.........................


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Happy hump day folks!



Son, is your room clean? If it ain't it better be by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> I love hump day.........................



Whensday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids,  the ol lady pulled a fast one one me and cooked up some worthless decaf coffee ....im callin her in a minute to tell her the playground is closed!!!




Blood, I would be real careful about that because she might tell you that your playground has been relocated to a secret location !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Mornin Kids......I don't even see da hump.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.


Good Luck with whatever it be, Moppett, you know we're here for you!


mudracing101 said:


> Ive been hacked again


what'd it say?  I told you not to go lookin in places you shouldn't be lookin........... bad mojo, man, bad mojo........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kids......I don't even see da hump.


me neither.................. dang truck is gonna be the death of me....... cut off twice on the way to work, back fired something TERRIBLE, she's back in the shop this morning.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Its for real. Im "retired". I've got things going on that i dont necessarily talk about on here, and my focus needs to be in other places for now.





Best of luck to you Cody !!!   You served well !!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck with whatever it be, Moppett, you know we're here for you!
> 
> what'd it say?  I told you not to go lookin in places you shouldn't be lookin........... bad mojo, man, bad mojo........
> 
> me neither.................. dang truck is gonna be the death of me....... cut off twice on the way to work, back fired something TERRIBLE, she's back in the shop this morning.......



Get rid of that dodge and get you something mo dependable.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

Mornin driblers.
Thanks for your service Slip! 
Happy Birfday Wobbert Woo
Mud, you need a sig line. 
Keebs, you need a new truck.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Get rid of that dodge and get you something mo dependable.


but.........but...........but........... it's da best kind........... PAID FOR!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin driblers.
> Thanks for your service Slip!
> Happy Birfday Wobbert Woo
> Mud, you need a sig line.
> Keebs, you need a new truck.


I know........


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

_*HAPPY BIRFDAY WOBERTWOO!!!*_​


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to you Cody !!!   You served well !!



I am sure that I will asked to be a Mod now.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin driblers.
> Thanks for your service Slip!
> Happy Birfday Wobbert Woo
> Mud, you need a sig line.
> Keebs, you need a new truck.


Did you see mine , i dont know how long it was there.?


Keebs said:


> but.........but...........but........... it's da best kind........... PAID FOR!
> 
> I know........


i know


hdm03 said:


> I am sure that I will asked to be a Mod now.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I am sure that I will asked to be a Mod now.......



Really?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Better?


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I am sure that I will asked to be a Mod now.......


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Better?


you never answered me.............. what'd it say?????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


>



I say we vote in the next mod If i'm voted mod, i will bring back being able to be King.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you never answered me.............. what'd it say?????



pm incoming


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Better?



I need to think of one....................


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I say we vote in the next mod If i'm voted mod, i will bring back being able to be King.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I say we vote in the next mod If i'm voted mod, i will bring back being able to be King.



heck yeah!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Better?





mudracing101 said:


> I say we vote in the next mod If i'm voted mod, i will bring back being able to be King.





Somebody start a poll.


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> I need to think of one....................



I gave you a good'un yesterdy.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> heck yeah!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody start a poll.



At the beginning of every day i will nominate a driveler as King or queen of the day. You will have the crown of your choice


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I gave you a good'un yesterdy.



what was it?.......


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> what was it?.......





Just put "I love da beva"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> At the beginning of every day i will nominate a driveler as King or queen of the day. You will have the crown of your choice



You da man Mud. You da man.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Just put "I love da beva"


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

After careful consideration, i have decided to retract all of my statements.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> After careful consideration, i have decided to retract all of my statements.



chicken


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> After careful consideration, i have decided to retract all of my statements.



did ya get a pm telling you to do so?......................


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

yep ...chicken


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> pm incoming


wuss.............


rydert said:


> I need to think of one....................


 yeah ya do.............. need help???????


mudracing101 said:


> At the beginning of every day i will nominate a driveler as King or queen of the day. You will have the crown of your choice





mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> yep ...chicken





ironic.....isn't it?............................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Ok idjits, y'all keep it real up in heah! How'd that sound? Jus practicin.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

"Somebody" got themselves a birfday gobbler.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken


Yep, cheekun


rydert said:


> did ya get a pm telling you to do so?......................


Nope, just cheekun, and i'd rather be on the other side , cause first thing i'd have to do is bann most of my buddy's.


Keebs said:


> wuss.............
> 
> yeah ya do.............. need help???????
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok idjits, y'all keep it real up in heah! How'd that sound? Jus practicin.....



You did real good Jeffro, real good.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok idjits, y'all keep it real up in heah! How'd that sound? Jus practicin.....





turtlebug said:


> "Somebody" got themselves a birfday gobbler.





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, cheekun
> 
> Nope, just cheekun, and i'd rather be on the other side , cause first thing i'd have to do is bann most of my buddy's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> "Somebody" got themselves a birfday gobbler.



*I knew it!!! I felt it!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, cheekun
> ...


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> "Somebody" got themselves a birfday gobbler.





way to go Rhbama!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > There went his nomination!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

BBL......I've got to killl a squirrel.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BBL......I've got to killl a squirrel.



Hornet raises em and you Kill em. Later Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > There went his nomination!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

The squirrel lives........for now!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

Saw 3 turkey birds today ... Had a chipmunk wanna come sit in my lap. I scared him stiff as a board and he just sat there looking at me for a solid minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Saw 3 turkey birds today ... Had a chipmunk wanna come sit in my lap. I scared him stiff as a board and he just sat there looking at me for a solid minute.



Think maybe you could come make fwiends wiff this squirrel, so I can kill him?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Everyone skidaddled!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Everyone skidaddled!



I see little re-dirt lurking down there


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think maybe you could come make fwiends wiff this squirrel, so I can kill him?



Man i bet the squirrel taste good around your yard, with all them pecans.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Man i bet the squirrel taste good around your yard, with all them pecans.



He gives me half a chance, I'm gonna find out.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think maybe you could come make fwiends wiff this squirrel, so I can kill him?






Jeff C. said:


> Everyone skidaddled!



Practicing.

If i was mod i would put all the smileys in the same place every time so you could find em easier.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see little re-dirt lurking down there



He's not tryin no mo.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Practicing.
> 
> If i was mod i would put all the smileys in the same place every time so you could find em easier.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

had to count da money...........


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He gives me half a chance, I'm gonna find out.


You could always cheat and get one of them giant rat traps and nail it to a branch.

Or hire a hawk.


That reminds me, i had a fire going yesterday and watched a hawk catch a dove in the plowed field next door .... Man, it looked like someone stuffed a grenade in a feather pillow. POOF cloud of feathers and no more dove.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see little re-dirt lurking down there





Jeff C. said:


> He's not tryin no mo.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> had to count da money...........



Did you count me some.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> You could always cheat and get one of them giant rat traps and nail it to a branch.
> 
> Or hire a hawk.
> 
> ...



Had a Hawk circling around here yesterday, spotted a squirrel on the ground at the same time. Man, I thought I was gonna witness some action. 

Saw a Hawk take out a mockinbird once.....awesome! Just moments before, the mockinbird was dive bombing the Hawk. Oooooops!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you count me some.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

I saw a hawk catch a quail once.............pretty neat


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Whats for lunch today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today?



Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmm......



Yes sir, i'z hungary.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Did y'all hear me screaming? 

I just spent the last hour ripping the stubble outta my legs. 

It hurt.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today?


what ever I can piece together of left over, left overs........... wanna come go to the Mexican place?????


turtlebug said:


> Did y'all hear me screaming?
> 
> I just spent the last hour ripping the stubble outta my legs.
> 
> It hurt.


THAT'S what I kept hearing, quit it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, i'z hungary.



I went wiff da quick fix....egg salad sammiches and tortillla chips.



turtlebug said:


> Did y'all hear me screaming?
> 
> I just spent the last hour ripping the stubble outta my legs.
> 
> It hurt.



You outta get one of dem "No No's" and quit all that screamin. No No:


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I kept hearing, quit it!



I can't.  

I hate wasting time shaving my legs... but I hate hairy legs.   (On me I might say, I expect Bait to have hairy legs)  




Jeff C. said:


> You outta get one of dem "No No's" and quit all that screamin. No No:





I tried one of them things. After two burns and the little wire breaking numerous times, I sent that sucker back and got a refund. 

I did buy a Tria laser and it worked. Only problem is you can only treat a dime-sized area at a time and have to do it for about a year to completely kill the folicle. It felt like someone snapping you with a rubber band. I sold it on ebay.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Red fox, just mozy'd through the back yard. No, not Fred Sanford.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Red fox, just mozy'd through the back yard. No, not Fred Sanford.



Fred Sanford would have been a lot cooler!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Bout time fo some lunch........i be starving


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Fred Sanford would have been a lot cooler!



Yeah, but the next thing ya know Aunt Esther woulda been down here tryin to get my nose.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2013)

quick driveby!!!!
Got to head to work shortly but MAAANNN!!! What a way to start the day! Pic's and story to follow later on this awesome hunt!
10 inch beard and 1 and 1/4 inch PINK with black tip spurs! Got him in the cooler on ice and gonna have to seriously consider what to do with him. 
I just can't believe it really happened and this is really the bird that got "hunted all year" and was "un-killable"!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!!!!
> Got to head to work shortly but MAAANNN!!! What a way to start the day! Pic's and story to follow later on this awesome hunt!
> 10 inch beard and 1 and 1/4 inch PINK with black tip spurs! Got him in the cooler on ice and gonna have to seriously consider what to do with him.
> I just can't believe it really happened and this is really the bird that got "hunted all year" and was "un-killable"!



I can.....I felt it from the get go.


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

Congrats Bama! You been huntin'em hard!


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

I'm goin' to da drivin' range fo lunch, aint sure whut I'm gonna eat???


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

Sum'n wrong wit da forum right now, it's runnin' bad slow???!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Sum'n wrong wit da forum right now, it's runnin' bad slow???!!




Somthin...... I had to reboot, run a scan, run cookie cleaner, before I could log in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> You could always cheat and get one of them giant rat traps and nail it to a branch.
> 
> Or hire a hawk.
> 
> ...





Dang hawk will ruin a good bird field in a heart beat.  I can have hundreds of doves and the next day they're gone and they'll be a hawk sitting up in a tree on the edge of the field.





stringmusic said:


> I'm goin' to da drivin' range fo lunch, aint sure whut I'm gonna eat???





Whatcha gonna be drivin ???


----------



## Hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Sum'n wrong wit da forum right now, it's runnin' bad slow???!!



So slow here I done listened to a whole J Beva casette tape


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Sum'n wrong wit da forum right now, it's runnin' bad slow???!!


It's Mud's fault, he done unleashed the "bad mojo", I'm tellin ya, it ain't no joke!


Jeff C. said:


> Somthin...... I had to reboot, run a scan, run cookie cleaner, before I could log in.


read post above.......


Hornet22 said:


> So slow here I done listened to a whole J Beva casette tape


you were dancin to it too, weren't ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang hawk will ruin a good bird field in a heart beat.  I can have hundreds of doves and the next day they're gone and they'll be a hawk sitting up in a tree on the edge of the field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably his lil white balls.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 1, 2013)

What up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What up?



Fittin to head out fo an MRI


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Hey KyDawg, go look at Billy's thread.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What up?


finishin up lunch, whatchu doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Catch y'all later!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What up?



Not much.  They gonna axe me to be a mod; I haven't made up me mind whether weather I'll accept da position.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not much.  They gonna axe me to be a mod; I haven't made up me mind whether weather I'll accept da position.



They gonna ask me too........I think me an you would be awesome modulators.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> They gonna ask me too........I think me an you would be awesome modulators.....



Eva body will have Beva avatars!


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Eva body will have Beva avatars!



and if they try and change dem......we will ban um and eva body will have to play twista with us.....


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but the next thing ya know Aunt Esther woulda been down here tryin to get my nose.


She's to busy throwing parties at The White Hut and going on vacations to ever bother you.


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha gonna be drivin ???


A titleist. 


Hornet22 said:


> So slow here I done listened to a whole J Beva casette tape


Oh man! I wish I could be at yo house right now!!!  


Jeff C. said:


> Probably his lil white balls.





hdm03 said:


> Not much.  They gonna axe me to be a mod; I haven't made up me mind whether weather I'll accept da position.





rydert said:


> They gonna ask me too........I think me an you would be awesome modulators.....





hdm03 said:


> Eva body will have Beva avatars!





rydert said:


> and if they try and change dem......we will ban um and eva body will have to play twista with us.....


----------



## crackerdave (May 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanted to explain one thing to you all about the "Kang", "Not trying", "boom", etc... posts.
> These drivel threads are a wonderful way to get away, chat, and just have a good time. It's light-hearted and has no serious direction, BUT it does use bandwidth and data transfer. While some of you have a lightning fast connection, others may use dial-up or a handheld device such as a Blackberry or some other phone. Every time someone logs on, all the avatars and text has to load and this counts against data plans. I'm not asking you to quit posting, just to be more considerate of your fellow drivelers and not just race to be the Kang of the page.
> Wuvya!




Thanks for standing up for the po' folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> She's to busy throwing parties at The White Hut and going on vacations to ever bother you.



 

Striking resemblance!!

Got a couple mo minits to waste.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did y'all hear me screaming?
> 
> I just spent the last hour ripping the stubble outta my legs.
> 
> It hurt.


Like your new avatar



Keebs said:


> what ever I can piece together of left over, left overs........... wanna come go to the Mexican place?????
> 
> THAT'S what I kept hearing, quit it!


Wendys' spicey chicken



rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!!!!
> Got to head to work shortly but MAAANNN!!! What a way to start the day! Pic's and story to follow later on this awesome hunt!
> 10 inch beard and 1 and 1/4 inch PINK with black tip spurs! Got him in the cooler on ice and gonna have to seriously consider what to do with him.
> I just can't believe it really happened and this is really the bird that got "hunted all year" and was "un-killable"!


Congrats Bama



Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all later!


Later Jeffro


crackerdave said:


> Thanks for standing up for the po' folks!



Did you post this with your 400 dolla phone??


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks for standing up for the po' folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.



80% of the things you worry about, never happen............it 's that 20% thst gets ya though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.



Good fo you little fella 




By the way; did ya hear that I'm goin' to be a Mod?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.





rydert said:


> 80% of the things you worry about, never happen............it 's that 20% thst gets ya though


true dat!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not much.  They gonna axe me to be a mod; I haven't made up me mind whether weather I'll accept da position.



Im sure you'll have _plenty_ of time to think about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> 80% of the things you worry about, never happen............it 's that 20% thst gets ya though





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Good fo you little fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> true dat!







Thanks ya'll its been a rough past 2 days just worrying.





Yeah Hd, words spreading like wildfire of your impending promotion !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Im sure you'll have _plenty_ of time to think about it.


That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2013)

Happy birfday bammer...im tired tadeaf


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good fo you little fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep waiting for a PM too notifying me of my new position...........I'm sure they thinking of a special way to ask me.........kinda like asking that special girl for her hand in marriage.........




still waiting................


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy birfday bammer...im tired tadeaf



wassup blood..........


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> I keep waiting for a PM too notifying me of my new position...........I'm sure they thinking of a special way to ask me.........kinda like asking that special girl for her hand in marriage.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are probably still planning the big surprise party fo us!


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> They are probably still planning the big surprise party fo us!



I seen rhbama, elfiii and some other admins and modulators sneakin' in to a room with a banner that said...

congrats to strang,rydert and hdm! y'all are all now modulators!!!

They had a beva ice cream cake too.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> They are probably still planning the big surprise party fo us!



ya think?.......


I'm all in fo a big party


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I seen rhbama, elfiii and some other admins and modulators sneakin' in to a room with a banner that said...
> 
> congrats to strang,rydert and hdm! y'all are all now modulators!!!
> 
> They had a beva ice cream cake too.



We gonna be the best modulators eva......


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

Hey, theres a thread missing.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, theres a thread missing.



That Strang went and done it again.......trouble maker


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, theres a thread missing.



The leaf blower got it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

Any of ya'll know the name/contact number for the guy in the GON magazine that's a Wildlife Biologist and does the electroschock thing for ponds ???  I think his last name is Grimes mebbe ???


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That Strang went and done it again.......trouble maker



It's you and rydert's fault.

We ain't neva gonna be modulators now.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2013)

Hey Mud, you forgot to hit the bell!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2013)

later ya'll


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

Everybody done gone but me......dang


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll know the name/contact number for the guy in the GON magazine that's a Wildlife Biologist and does the electroschock thing for ponds ???  I think his last name is Grimes mebbe ???



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4788423&postcount=16


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2013)

Word of caution. Table saws will slap eat up a thumb if you aren't careful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4788423&postcount=16






That's it, thanks TP !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that meeting turned out ALOT better than I expected, I stressed for nothing.



Told ya it wasn't da end of da world!! 

The Psychic driveler, at your service!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution. Table saws will slap eat up a thumb if you aren't careful.





You and Pookie should start a side business . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4788423&postcount=16





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's it, thanks TP !!!



Don't know what I'd do witout TP!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution. Table saws will slap eat up a thumb if you aren't careful.



It's almost like they got teeth or somethin!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what I'd do witout TP!



He's not as useless as everbody makes him out to be!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's not as useless as everbody makes him out to be!



There is multi uses for TP!!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There is multi uses for TP!!



TP is like John Wayne!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Pookie should start a side business . . .


That was uncalled for.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Dear Lord    


http://valdostatoday.com/2013/05/sharpton-to-attend-kendrick-johnson-rally/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord
> 
> 
> http://valdostatoday.com/2013/05/sharpton-to-attend-kendrick-johnson-rally/


What you frettin for? Those troublemaker neighbors of yours will be at the rally on that day. It should be good and peaceful around, until they get back home all jacked up from the hogwash the good Reverend will be spreading around.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2013)

t-bug, has the cat shown up?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2013)

evening, everybody!
The turkey write-up may have to wait till tomorrow. After all the negotiating to be the late guy today, i got hit with two emergencies at da Big House. Just got home in time to clean and cape out my turkey and the girls are out getting supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, everybody!
> The turkey write-up may have to wait till tomorrow. After all the negotiating to be the late guy today, i got hit with two emergencies at da Big House. Just got home in time to clean and cape out my turkey and the girls are out getting supper.



Take a break, but don't ferget us. I wanna hear that story.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you frettin for? Those troublemaker neighbors of yours will be at the rally on that day. It should be good and peaceful around, until they get back home all jacked up from the hogwash the good Reverend will be spreading around.



I've got plans to go hang out with a friend in Nashville (GA) who is a gun collector. We're gonna waste ammo and I get to play with some awesome old guns. He's got a Remington 58 12g that I wanna get my hands on.  





gobbleinwoods said:


> t-bug, has the cat shown up?



No. Baron is still gone. It's just too much that all the crap went down Sunday night and Monday, my cat went missing. I've been outside off and on for two days screaming for Baron Von Poopiehead. I've had him go missing for maybe 12 hours but NEVER three days. 

I really would like to have my Baron back.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've got plans to go hang out with a friend in Nashville (GA) who is a gun collector. We're gonna waste ammo and I get to play with some awesome old guns. He's got a Remington 58 12g that I wanna get my hands on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No. Baron is still gone. It's just too much that all the crap went down Sunday night and Monday, my cat went missing. I've been outside off and on for two days screaming for Baron Von Poopiehead. I've had him go missing for maybe 12 hours but NEVER three days.
> 
> I really would like to have my Baron back.



So you stand in your yard screaming Baron Von Poopiehead??

It's a wonder your neighbors haven't had you committed!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



I know. I miss him so much. I'm hoping he's just rambling but I don't think so. It's been three days and that's not like him.  




RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you stand in your yard screaming Baron Von Poopiehead??
> 
> It's a wonder your neighbors haven't had you committed!!



No, they haven't had me committed, but they did threaten to kill me.    

Just a general "Baron" will suffice.  
Then again, I can't remember a day in the last six months that it took anything more than opening the kitchen door to call him. 


On another note, I look for Sammich to pop any minute. She's gotten restless and clingy in the last 24 hours. I imagine I'll have a few new cross-eyed Siamese kittens by the weekend.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 1, 2013)

Gettin too deep over there in the political forum.  Wassssssssup!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Gettin too deep over there in the political forum.  Wassssssssup!



Not too much Pappy, pull up a stump.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

Hey....


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey....



Hi....


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cat turtlebug ....hope he shows back up..


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi....



Was up Jeff C? ?....it sho has been a long day.....


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

That dog of Dirt's would just as soon bite ya as look at ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey....



Whasup Dirt??



Jeff C. said:


> Hi....



Chief is that Mrs. Terri, and Jag in your avatar??.............Don't think I've ever seen a pic of the blond in the front??...........I'm assuming it is your daughter??

Cool pic nonetheless!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 1, 2013)

I need just one more hammer!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I need just one more hammer!!!



I need another gun.     

I've decided I'm going to start hoarding.... guns and ammo. I feel the need to have a semi-automatic weapon with multiple loaded magazines at every window, corner and doorway into my house. 

They might make their way through the cats.

They might get past the doberman.

They WILL NOT get past me.  

Bait and I are talking about putting up a 10' privacy fence all the way around the property. I want a an iron fence inside of that. Then I want a mote with cottonmouths and alligators inside of that. My doberman is getting old so I'll retire her and have 12 younger dobies running the perimeter.  

Poor ol Wobbert-Woo!  is gonna have to have 17 keys just to get to the front door anymore.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 1, 2013)

Everybody needs another gun!!!

It was cloudy and overcast this PM so i cleaned up some  boxes of stuff in the garage/shop.
In the process i needed to put some  old vintage tools into a drawer in the big tool cart. I pulled out this drawer and in the back i see a hammer!  I pulled the drawer out, it's 27" deep and 30" wide drawer, and see 8 hammers.

So i collect these and go to the hammer drawer. 
Anyway i start counting hammers in the shop, 

I have 43 hammers in the shop!!!  
That doesn't include the truck work and farm hammers. The wife has her own hammers too.

I need 1 more hammer and the drawer will be completely full


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Everybody needs another gun!!!
> 
> It was cloudy and overcast this PM so i cleaned up some  boxes of stuff in the garage/shop.
> In the process i needed to put some  old vintage tools into a drawer in the big tool cart. I pulled out this drawer and in the back i see a hammer!  I pulled the drawer out, it's 27" deep and 30" wide drawer, and see 8 hammers.
> ...



Harbor Freight had the "Lil Stubby" on sale for $1.99 last week.


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I need another gun.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to start hoarding.... guns and ammo. I feel the need to have a semi-automatic weapon with multiple loaded magazines at every window, corner and doorway into my house.
> 
> ...


Just leave some spent 12 gauge shells laying around in the yard. They'll get nosey and pick one up ... everybody knows what "12 gauge" means and most can take a hint.


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Everybody needs another gun!!!






Speaking of guns .... Somebody got mugged and beat up a little in the parking lot at work...Somebody wanted the guys stuff Then i find out last week a car was stolen out of our parking lot too. Really makes me wanna walk around at 10:30 at night alone and get buggys when the store is closed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2013)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

It might take 4 cups of Gobblin's freshly brewed coffee to get my eyes fully opened this morning.  Just didn't sleep much during the night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> 
> It might take 4 cups of Gobblin's freshly brewed coffee to get my eyes fully opened this morning.  Just didn't sleep much during the night.



well if the white screen would have gone poof earlier.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2013)

Thursday....just gotta make it through tomorrow. 

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2013)

My fellow drivelers,  my Texas girlfriend and I could use your Prayers today for sure.  She is scheduled for surgery a little later this morning and unfortunately I can't be there with her today.     Thankfully, some of her relatives and friends will be there for support and will keep me updated instead. 

Check this link for more details:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752382


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Good morning all, Light rain here.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

all QUIET here.....................morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> all QUIET here.....................morning



What ya mad about Dirt??


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What ya mad about Dirt??



a bird pooed on my shirt this morning..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

better your shirt than head.


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Mernin. 

Prayers going up for you and your lady friend Mike. 

Stupid weather getting the best of me. Woke up with a scratchy throat and a nasty cough. Figured the turkey woods would be a waste of time if I'm coughing my fool head off.


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My fellow drivelers,  my Texas girlfriend and I could use your Prayers today for sure.  She is scheduled for surgery a little later this morning and unfortunately I can't be there with her today.     Thankfully, some of her relatives and friends will be there for support and will keep me updated instead.
> 
> Check this link for more details:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752382







mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all, Light rain here.



Light rain here too!  I got more yard work to do this morning! 



rydert said:


> a bird pooed on my shirt this morning..............



I'm sorry but that is 



turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Prayers going up for you and your lady friend Mike.
> 
> Stupid weather getting the best of me. Woke up with a scratchy throat and a nasty cough. Figured the turkey woods would be a waste of time if I'm coughing my fool head off.



Did Baron come home yet?


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> a bird pooed on my shirt this morning..............



Was you wearin' a white tank top?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> better your shirt than head.



that's true..............


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Was you wearin' a white tank top?



white t-shirt with the sleeves cut off.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Did Baron come home yet?




No. I bet I got up and went outside five times last night looking for him. 

Even sat outside for about 30 minutes this morning waiting on him. 

I really would like to have my cat back.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well if the white screen would have gone poof earlier.





Sterlo58 said:


> Thursday....just gotta make it through tomorrow.
> 
> Mornin folks.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My fellow drivelers,  my Texas girlfriend and I could use your Prayers today for sure.  She is scheduled for surgery a little later this morning and unfortunately I can't be there with her today.     Thankfully, some of her relatives and friends will be there for support and will keep me updated instead.
> 
> Check this link for more details:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752382


's added


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all, Light rain here.


here too!


rydert said:


> all QUIET here.....................morning





rydert said:


> a bird pooed on my shirt this morning..............


sorry........... glad it was you & not me........


turtlebug said:


> Mernin.


Mernin sista, I sure home Baron comes home, but my *gut* is telling me other things......... 


Crickett said:


> Light rain here too!  I got more yard work to do this morning!


you better keep an eye on da neighbors, don't they like to drive through when its wet?


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Only on a Yahoo story about a snake bite could a 7 page brawl over dyslexia ensue.


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> white t-shirt with the sleeves cut off.....



Well, that don't sound like something that beva would wear, unless you was wearin' white gloves with rhinestones and tha fangers cut out??


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Was you wearin' a white tank top?





rydert said:


> white t-shirt with the sleeves cut off.....


 you two really worry me most days...........


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you two really worry me most days...........



I had a troubled youth.....





Not sure what rydert's prollem is though.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

The death of a turkey..... written driveler style:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752418


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you two really worry me most days...........



most days?????..................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

Mernin.....how y'all is?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

what up Jeff C........?


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No. I bet I got up and went outside five times last night looking for him.
> 
> Even sat outside for about 30 minutes this morning waiting on him.
> 
> I really would like to have my cat back.



 Maybe he will come home soon! Have you tired calling around to the humane society to see if he was turned in?



Keebs said:


> you better keep an eye on da neighbors, don't they like to drive through when its wet?



That's been taken care of! Yesterday while I was outside doin yard work the young man walked over to talk to me. I had my electric hedge trimmers in my hand & my 45 on my side!  I think I skeered him! So I'm pretty sure he won't be drivin thru my yard again.  BTW: My pistol never left the holster!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Prayers going up for you and your lady friend Mike.
> 
> Stupid weather getting the best of me. Woke up with a scratchy throat and a nasty cough. Figured the turkey woods would be a waste of time if I'm coughing my fool head off.


Wife woke up with a scratchy throat too. Dont ya'll get me sick


Crickett said:


> Light rain here too!  I got more yard work to do this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a lot of fertilizer out, it'll be mowin time soon. Wait



turtlebug said:


> No. I bet I got up and went outside five times last night looking for him.
> 
> Even sat outside for about 30 minutes this morning waiting on him.
> 
> I really would like to have my cat back.


Sorry bout your kitty, if he/she dont come home ya want mine?? Just dont tell Mrs.V.


rhbama3 said:


> The death of a turkey..... written driveler style:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752418






Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....how y'all is?


Mornin Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Dirt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir, it is. The pic is purty neat, but it does the make-up no justice. My daughter did the make-up. They were headin to Halloween party.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Some body done gave me a diff. sig line again
Keebs who you done paid to mess wiff me.???????????????


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, it is. The pic is purty neat, but it does the make-up no justice. My daughter did the make-up. They were headin to Halloween party.



 The photo is pretty cool! My son has been BEGGING me to make him up like a zombie! I haven't a clue on how to do that! I do good just putting on my own makeup! 

BTW Your daughter looks like a zombie Kelly from the original 90210 show!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The photo is pretty cool! My son has been BEGGING me to make him up like a zombie! I haven't a clue on how to do that! I do good just putting on my own makeup!
> 
> BTW Your daughter looks like a zombie Kelly from the original 90210 show!



Wash and clean her neck up a lil bit and she's a Hawtie.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I had a troubled youth.....
> Not sure what rydert's prollem is though.





rydert said:


> most days?????..................


ok, everyday........ 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....how y'all is?


Hiya Chief!


Crickett said:


> That's been taken care of! Yesterday while I was outside doin yard work the young man walked over to talk to me. I had my electric hedge trimmers in my hand & my 45 on my side!  I think I skeered him! So I'm pretty sure he won't be drivin thru my yard again.  BTW: My pistol never left the holster!












 my new heroine!


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, everyday........
> 
> Hiya Chief!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


I meant that as a compliment, a high compliment!


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I meant that as a compliment, a high compliment!



Lol....I know but you made me blush a lil


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

Well, things are back to normal. It's raining and i just shattered my Roberts Brothers turkey call while trying to repair it. I put wood glue in the crack on the side of the pot and tried to use c- clamps to keep it tight while the glue dried. Apparently clamp #2 put too much stress on it and the glass broke. Oh well, it was a good un...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My fellow drivelers,  my Texas girlfriend and I could use your Prayers today for sure.  She is scheduled for surgery a little later this morning and unfortunately I can't be there with her today.     Thankfully, some of her relatives and friends will be there for support and will keep me updated instead.
> 
> Check this link for more details:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752382



 sent



rhbama3 said:


> The death of a turkey..... written driveler style:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752418







rydert said:


> what up Jeff C........?



Hey Ry!!



mudracing101 said:


> Wife woke up with a scratchy throat too. Dont ya'll get me sick
> I had a lot of fertilizer out, it'll be mowin time soon. Wait
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudhole!! 



Crickett said:


> The photo is pretty cool! My son has been BEGGING me to make him up like a zombie! I haven't a clue on how to do that! I do good just putting on my own makeup!
> 
> BTW Your daughter looks like a zombie Kelly from the original 90210 show!



I'll have to look Kelly up, don't know who she is. 

Crickett, the photo doesn't show it very well, but it was 3 dimensional. The area on the side of her neck was built up with toilet paper that she colored and some kind of goop that she applied it with. It looked like a big scab oozing bloody fluids. It was very well done. I asked her how did you know how to do that and she said, "I went online."  

Wife didn't want a scab, said it looked too guhross. 





mudracing101 said:


> Wash and clean her neck up a lil bit and she's a Hawtie.



Thankfully, she doesn't really think so, and judging from some of her boyfriends it confirms it.   



Keebs said:


> ok, everyday........
> 
> Hiya Chief!
> 
> ...



Well, helloooo there, Dolly!


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe he will come home soon! Have you tired calling around to the humane society to see if he was turned in?



Nah, the HS ain't taking no cats in and believe me, if it was them that did something with him, they wouldn't take him anywhere but over a bridge or far off in the woods. 

I ain't happy about it by any means but I can't prove anything either. 

I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed and keep praying he comes back. That cat is like no other. 






mudracing101 said:


> Wife woke up with a scratchy throat too. Dont ya'll get me sick
> I had a lot of fertilizer out, it'll be mowin time soon. Wait
> 
> 
> Sorry bout your kitty, if he/she dont come home ya want mine?? Just dont tell Mrs.V.



I took enough allergy meds and Mucinex-D that I feel a little better. I'm sure it's this cruddy weather. 


Uhm... thanks for the offer but as I stated last night, we're about to have a litter of cross-eyed Siamese kittens. 

Cross-eyed Uncle Fester mated with his cross-eyed daughter and Lord only knows what is gonna be popping out any day now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I meant that as a compliment, a high compliment!



Nevermind the gun, she had me at hedgetrimmer!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Lol....I know but you made me blush a lil





rhbama3 said:


> Well, things are back to normal. It's raining and i just shattered my Roberts Brothers turkey call while trying to repair it. I put wood glue in the crack on the side of the pot and tried to use c- clamps to keep it tight while the glue dried. Apparently clamp #2 put too much stress on it and the glass broke. Oh well, it was a good un...





Jeff C. said:


> Well, helloooo there, Dolly!


~giggle~giggle~


Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind the gun, she had me at hedgetrimmer!


 now why does that not surprise me??!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?


everything


Jeff C. said:


> sent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Mud, or muddoctor


turtlebug said:


> Nah, the HS ain't taking no cats in and believe me, if it was them that did something with him, they wouldn't take him anywhere but over a bridge or far off in the woods.
> 
> I ain't happy about it by any means but I can't prove anything either.
> 
> ...


Retarded, inbred, cross eyed cats 



Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind the gun, she had me at hedgetrimmer!


Didnt she though


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> everything
> 
> Thats Mud, or muddoctor
> Retarded, inbred, cross eyed cats
> ...



Don't forget "sideways prancing". 

Neither Uncle Fester nor Sammich can walk a straight line.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't forget "sideways prancing".
> 
> Neither Uncle Fester nor Sammich can walk a straight line.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> everything
> 
> Thats Mud, or muddoctor
> Retarded, inbred, cross eyed cats
> ...



Oooops my bad, I meant Mudhole King!


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooops my bad, I meant Mudhole King!



Mudhole....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

20 more hours then off for 2 weeks . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 more hours then off for 2 weeks . . .



696 more hours and I'm off for 1 week.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 more hours then off for 2 weeks . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 696 more hours and I'm off for 1 week.


13ish more hours & I'm off for 2 DAYS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 13ish more hours & I'm off for 2 DAYS!!!!



That don't count, silly


----------



## slip (May 2, 2013)

T'was a good hunt ... had two birds gobbleing their dern heads off for at least an hour, maybe longer. Problem is, they're field birds on a WMA, said field has a road running down two sides of it (Field has got to be 100 acres? Huge) so im sure they've heard and seen it ALL. To say these birds are call shy is like saying Tbug sorta likes cats a little bit. Anybody hits their call one time and the birds are done.

I've seen one of these birds though and he's a dang monster. Tall and fat. I had a run in with him in the same spot last year .....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mudhole....................


Hush it Dirt


Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 more hours then off for 2 weeks . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 696 more hours and I'm off for 1 week.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> That don't count, silly



Uh huh, it does cause it does.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.



why would he buy a winter house in central Florida.....it stays summer like there all tha time...............


I don't get it.......................................


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That don't count, silly


Mud said so............ 


slip said:


> T'was a good hunt ... had two birds gobbleing their dern heads off for at least an hour, maybe longer. Problem is, they're field birds on a WMA, said field has a road running down two sides of it (Field has got to be 100 acres? Huge) so im sure they've heard and seen it ALL. To say these birds are call shy is like saying Tbug sorta likes cats a little bit. Anybody hits their call one time and the birds are done.
> 
> I've seen one of these birds though and he's a dang monster. Tall and fat. I had a run in with him in the same spot last year .....


can ya set up traps for turkeys??? 


mudracing101 said:


> Uh huh, it does cause it does.


 


Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.


 KEWL!!!


rydert said:


> why would he buy a winter house in central Florida.....it stays summer like there all tha time...............
> 
> 
> I don't get it.......................................


 bless yo little pea pickin heart.............


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> why would he buy a winter house in central Florida.....it stays summer like there all tha time...............
> 
> 
> I don't get it.......................................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> why would he buy a winter house in central Florida.....it stays summer like there all tha time...............
> 
> 
> I don't get it.......................................



That's why he bought it.....get it now?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.





My brothers have a condo on the coast. I don't have a key. Only been there once and that was in the Winter so the boat was dry docked.


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.



I just got me a new Speedo; we'll have a blast down there!


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just got me a new Speedo; we'll have a blast down there!



Is it a t-back?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brothers have a condo on the coast. I don't have a key. Only been there once and that was in the Winter so the boat was dry docked.



He and I are gonna get a lil river boat. 



hdm03 said:


> I just got me a new Speedo; we'll have a blast down there!



 You gonna ride yo Scoota?


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2013)

Morning youngins, off to the Dr for my 3 month needle stabbing, blood letting, and poking.


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, off to the Dr for my 3 month needle stabbing, blood letting, and poking.



Hope they don't hurt ya to bad Dawg!


do they atleast give you a sucker after da shot?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just got me a new Speedo; we'll have a blast down there!



JeffC's SummerBeachGathering Fest. I see it coming. 



stringmusic said:


> Is it a t-back?





Jeff C. said:


> He and I are gonna get a lil river boat.



They got one of those too.  They just use the big one to go way out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, off to the Dr for my 3 month needle stabbing, blood letting, and poking.



Mornin Pops, leave them nurses alone!


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why he bought it.....get it now?



oh...............


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.



Lemme know when you're coming. I'll just pack a bag and stand at exit 18, you won't even have to detour.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just got me a new Speedo; we'll have a blast down there!



didn't get it from Kydawg did ya?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

I'm getting hongry.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 13ish more hours & I'm off for 2 DAYS!!!!




WHOOOOOOOT !!!!   ANNNNNND you get to see me and Dawn !! 




Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.





Sweeeeeet !!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can ya set up traps for turkeys???



Im sure you could some way or another. Just wouldnt be legal.


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

wuz fo lunch today??


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

fried chicken and taters.....................


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> wuz fo lunch today??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> JeffC's SummerBeachGathering Fest. I see it coming.


I wuz thinkin the SAME thing!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, off to the Dr for my 3 month needle stabbing, blood letting, and poking.


Make sure they give you a spider man band aid, they make ya heal quicker!


turtlebug said:


> Lemme know when you're coming. I'll just pack a bag and stand at exit 18, you won't even have to detour.


GREAT IDEA!! I'll be at exit 28, wait, I think they changed it, it's 82 now......... I think..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOT !!!!   ANNNNNND you get to see me and Dawn !!


    


slip said:


> Im sure you could some way or another. Just _*wouldnt be legal.*_


 that's what I was afraid of.........


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> fried chicken and taters.....................


mmmmmm..... sounds goot.

I ain't sure what I'm having yet???


rydert said:


>


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 13ish more hours & I'm off for 2 DAYS!!!!


I just checked my calender and my watch and I'm off for good....starting........













NOW!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2013)

Lunch time. Been listening to Japanese training translaters all morning. My head hurts


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> I just checked my calender and my watch and I'm off for good....starting........
> 
> NOW!









 that just gives you more time to be wiff us!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Lunch time. Been listening to Japanese training translaters all morning. My head hurts


 that don't sound too fun..........


ok, re-heated some sloppy joe mix, thru it on a piece of white bread, topped with some cheese, drizzled a little bit of ketchup on it & gonna have some chips & dip, yeap, real healthy lunch today! BUT I am drinking my home made orange/apple/cinnamon water concoction..........


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that just gives you more time to be wiff us!!
> 
> that don't sound too fun..........
> 
> ...



mmmmm, sloppy joe is gooood!!


I gotta go out today, my g-maw ain't cookin'. 

Maybe I'll get me a sub sammich from firehouse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

Leftova ribs, steamed veggies and a hambooger pattie.


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

Just placed my order http://www.firehousesubs.com/OurMenu.aspx


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wuz thinkin the SAME thing!!!!!
> 
> Make sure they give you a spider man band aid, they make ya heal quicker!
> 
> ...



I'll find ya, one way or nuther!! 



kracker said:


> I just checked my calender and my watch and I'm off for good....starting........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna go to Flo-rida wiff us?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll find ya, one way or nuther!!


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll find ya, one way or nuther!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna go to Flo-rida wiff us?


Hey!! I'm down like a rodeo clown, Jack!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey!! I'm down like a rodeo clown, Jack!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova ribs, steamed veggies and a hambooger pattie.



I gots a hamboogers too. Straight from da King himself.


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots a hamboogers too. Straight from da King himself.



Mudhole bought yo lunch today?


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots a hamboogers too. Straight from da King himself.



Pssssssst Miz Hawnet, you gonna git in trwuble fo sayin that.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2013)

Picked 10 pounds of scrawburrys... Gotta mulch the maters and get the chicken coops cleaned out.... The work never ends around heah. Wouldnt want it any other way...


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mudhole bought yo lunch today?





stringmusic said:


> Pssssssst Miz Hawnet, you gonna git in trwuble fo sayin that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mudhole bought yo lunch today?




Mud'll be here in a minit to chastise ya, whopper jr.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Picked 10 pounds of scrawburrys... Gotta mulch the maters and get the chicken coops cleaned out.... The work never ends around heah. Wouldnt want it any other way...


 My tiller should be ready tomorrow.......... but I am not planting as much as I did last year, that's for sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Mud'll be here in a minit to chastise ya, whopper jr.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Picked 10 pounds of scrawburrys... Gotta mulch the maters and get the chicken coops cleaned out.... The work never ends around heah. Wouldnt want it any other way...



I was gonna cut some grass today, but the rain put a damper on that. Figgered this wind would dry it, but not yet. Haven't got my garden planted yet  Started diggin it, but too sticky also.


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Pssssssst Miz Hawnet, you gonna git in trwuble fo sayin that.



psssss Miz Strang; Miz Hawnet said "King" not "Kang,"..........."Kang is da one that we can't say.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> psssss Miz Strang; Miz Hawnet said "King" not "Kang,"..........."Kang is da one that we can't say.....



yeah, what he said. Sides that, Mud don't come this far North.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FIL called last night, he bought a Winter house in central Florida. Buying all the furniture out of a foreclosed on home for pennies on the dollar to furnish it. Not too far from St John's River, nor Daytona Beach. We're sposed to get a key.


Jeffro Great news, i cant wait.


turtlebug said:


> Lemme know when you're coming. I'll just pack a bag and stand at exit 18, you won't even have to detour.


I'm gonna be at exit 66, i'll have a bag and beer.



rydert said:


> didn't get it from Kydawg did ya?





stringmusic said:


> wuz fo lunch today??


Steak, tater, and salad.



rydert said:


>





Keebs said:


> I wuz thinkin the SAME thing!!!!!
> 
> Make sure they give you a spider man band aid, they make ya heal quicker!
> 
> ...


Exit 82,66, 18 it'll be like riding the bus again



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots a hamboogers too. Straight from da King himself.


Youre welcome


hdm03 said:


> Mudhole bought yo lunch today?


You know who the King is



stringmusic said:


> Pssssssst Miz Hawnet, you gonna git in trwuble fo sayin that.


Shhhhh, dont bring it back up.


Jeff C. said:


> Mud'll be here in a minit to chastise ya, whopper jr.


Yeah, almost forgot. hdm03 its the Muddoctor , or just Mud for short.



hdm03 said:


> psssss Miz Strang; Miz Hawnet said "King" not "Kang,"..........."Kang is da one that we can't say.....


Its the same, now ya'll drop it for we all get in trouble



Too many smileys


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yeah, what he said. Sides that, Mud don't come this far North.



I will


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro Great news,i cant wait.
> I'm gonna be at exit 66, i'll have a bag and beer.
> 
> Steak, tater, and salad.
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro Great news, i cant wait.
> I'm gonna be at exit 66, i'll have a bag and beer.
> 
> 
> ...




Holy quote Mudman!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad I'm da Chief......we can say Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2013)

Mud be da Quote Kang!


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm glad I'm da Chief......we can say Chief!



Hmmmm; that gives me an idear


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm glad I'm da Chief......we can say Chief!





hdm03 said:


> Hmmmm; that gives me an idear



yep......i'm thanking the same thang


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hmmmm; that gives me an idear





rydert said:


> yep......i'm thanking the same thang


No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

"mudhole", that made me


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have to look Kelly up, don't know who she is.
> 
> Crickett, the photo doesn't show it very well, but it was 3 dimensional. The area on the side of her neck was built up with toilet paper that she colored and some kind of goop that she applied it with. It looked like a big scab oozing bloody fluids. It was very well done. I asked her how did you know how to do that and she said, "I went online."
> 
> Wife didn't want a scab, said it looked too guhross.







turtlebug said:


> Nah, the HS ain't taking no cats in and believe me, if it was them that did something with him, they wouldn't take him anywhere but over a bridge or far off in the woods.
> 
> I ain't happy about it by any means but I can't prove anything either.
> 
> ...



 I hope they didn't take him! 





Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind the gun, she had me at hedgetrimmer!









mudracing101 said:


> everything
> 
> Thats Mud, or muddoctor
> Retarded, inbred, cross eyed cats
> ...









turtlebug said:


> Don't forget "sideways prancing".
> 
> Neither Uncle Fester nor Sammich can walk a straight line.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm glad I'm da Chief......we can say Chief!


Shhh, dont give em ideas Jeff.





hdm03 said:


> Hmmmm; that gives me an idear





rydert said:


> yep......i'm thanking the same thang


Too late





Hooked On Quack said:


> "mudhole", that made me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2013)

Rye Dirt, done made me mad talking bout them danged old speedo things. He knows I done told him that......aw just forget about it.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rye Dirt, done made me mad talking bout them danged old speedo things. He knows I done told him that......aw just forget about it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rye Dirt, done made me mad talking bout them danged old speedo things. He knows I done told him that......aw just forget about it.



I can loan you one of my speedo   Or we can go git us some matching speedo


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can loan you one of my speedo   Or we can go git us some matching speedo




get some matching ones.........I bet that would be cute........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

I went to work today and had one of them ephi....epip...epiphan.... life changing thoughts. I'd rather be turkey hunting. 

Time for a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

4 mo hours . . .


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours . . .



gettin closer...........


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

Not far away at all..


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

just right around da corner..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

hey......has any body seen "Chief".....


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


>






Whatsa matta lil fella ???


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......has any body seen "Chief".....



Last I heard he was on the lawn mower.

Why ya lookin for him?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Last I heard he was on the lawn mower.
> 
> Why ya lookin for him?



neva mind....................


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

I thought I saw da Chief; but I was confuzzled


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I went to work today and had one of them ephi....epip...epiphan.... life changing thoughts. I'd rather be turkey hunting.
> 
> Time for a nap.


You mean an epi-fanny.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2013)

Werd up idjits


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

sweet baby jesus


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus



What is it punkin? You lookin at the pics of me on da beach again?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>










blood on the ground said:


> What is it punkin? You lookin at the pics of me on da beach again?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

What i miss??


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??



Keebs said, "sweet baby jesus" and then I said 


Now you all caught up; Mudhole


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs said, "sweet baby jesus" and then I said
> 
> 
> Now you all caught up; Mudhole


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



I's just tryin' to help ya


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


*Bazinga*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??





hdm03 said:


> Keebs said, "sweet baby jesus" and then I said
> 
> 
> Now you all caught up; Mudhole











He said "Mudhole" again !!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He said "Mudhole" again !!!



It makes me giggle too


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


oh come'on, let's go, I need to start spiffin up for the company this weekend............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2013)

Later ya'll, have a good one.


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is it punkin? You lookin at the pics of me on da beach again?



Izzu wearin a thong?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My fellow drivelers,  my Texas girlfriend and I could use your Prayers today for sure.  She is scheduled for surgery a little later this morning and unfortunately I can't be there with her today.     Thankfully, some of her relatives and friends will be there for support and will keep me updated instead.
> 
> Check this link for more details:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752382





(UPDATE)

My girlfriend's surgery went well today according to her doctors. It was delayed somewhat and didn't get started to around lunch time. I had gotten an update from a family friend about 2 hours ago BUT I really got a surprise a few minutes ago when Teresa came out of the recovery area and made it back to her room. She called me and Thank The Lord, she sounded great. It was music to my ears for sure. Now we will have to take each day and follow the doctors orders and see what type of future plan that may be necessary for us.

Thank all of you so much for your Prayers for Teresa. We are not totally out of the woods yet so to speak so Please continue to Pray for both of us.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Izzu wearin a thong?



Ooooh my goshk......that is an awwwwsum thought!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday and I am thirsty.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> (UPDATE)
> 
> My girlfriend's surgery went well today according to her doctors. It was delayed somewhat and didn't get started to around lunch time. I had gotten an update from a family friend about 2 hours ago BUT I really got a surprise a few minutes ago when Teresa came out of the recovery area and made it back to her room. She called me and Thank The Lord, she sounded great. It was music to my ears for sure. Now we will have to take each day and follow the doctors orders and see what type of future plan that may be necessary for us.
> 
> Thank all of you so much for your Prayers for Teresa. We are not totally out of the woods yet so to speak so Please continue to Pray for both of us.



Glad to hear it, Mike. Keep us posted.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thirsty Thursday and I am thirsty.



Me toooo, alkeeehall fer dinner,  right?


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

That's pretty Good news Eagle Eye..I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like i'll be hunting in the rain this weekend as usual. Headed up there tomorrow after work to check trail cams and see if a turkey still exists in Stewart County. I want #3 bad.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

Wish her well from us, Mike!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Me toooo, alkeeehall fer dinner,  right?



You have to ask?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2013)

Youooof baseball and a gass-station hawtdawg....im livin da life!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2013)

Well that was a rather informative meeting on the trip to Europe. 

It sounds great. We really want to send her and we think she would have a great time and learn a LOT.

However, the price we read on the internet was wrong... we kept seeing people say it was around $3,000. 

Double that.  

Payments of $600/month start in June and run for 10 months. That's not counting for the one meal per day they have to pay for or spending money. 

I'm just not sure we can swing that right now. : 

She's disappointed, but we told her to let us think on it for a few days. 

The poor baby NEVER asks for anything and this is an honor to be invited and make the final cut. I don't know. We might have a couple of Ranchers for sale soon.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was a rather informative meeting on the trip to Europe.
> 
> It sounds great. We really want to send her and we think she would have a great time and learn a LOT.
> 
> ...


Dang Lea............ I swear, I win any lottery, she's getting enough to help, I PROMISE......... in the mean time, I sure as heck hope something good comes along for ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was a rather informative meeting on the trip to Europe.
> 
> It sounds great. We really want to send her and we think she would have a great time and learn a LOT.
> 
> ...



Gotta be something we can come up with.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2013)

Little Doc watson for Eagle Eye to go with hith coffee in the morning.


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was a rather informative meeting on the trip to Europe.
> 
> It sounds great. We really want to send her and we think she would have a great time and learn a LOT.
> 
> ...



 



KyDawg said:


> Gotta be something we can come up with.



My thoughts exactly! 

Is it possible to find a sponsor for her?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2013)

EE, glad the TX friend is doing fine.

Well the coffee is brewing so I order up.   Remember today is POETS day so do it if you can.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Little Doc watson for Eagle Eye to go with hith coffee in the morning.




Thanks Charlie.  A few minutes ago, I had a good dose of "Shady Grove" along with a cup of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee.  Both of them hit the spot just right.





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, glad the TX friend is doing fine.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewing so I order up.   Remember today is POETS day so do it if you can.



Gobblin, I see that your coffee making started really early again.  Sorry, but I had to sleep a few more winks this morning.  I appreciate your thoughts and Prayers about Teresa too.  

I sure hope that everyone has a good day today and will pass it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2013)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers.



Been doodling about drooling?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2013)

Y'all ready....its almost the freekin weekin! Mernin kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ready....its almost the freekin weekin! Mernin kids


You got your floaties?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your floaties?



I'm gunna need a boat to go turkey huntin' 

Oh well, it is Friday.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang Lea............ I swear, I win any lottery, she's getting enough to help, I PROMISE......... in the mean time, I sure as heck hope something good comes along for ya'll!





KyDawg said:


> Gotta be something we can come up with.





Crickett said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Is it possible to find a sponsor for her?




Y'all are sweet. 

We're thinking on it. 

There's another thing that's got us a little worried. With the latest Boston incident, who knows what the state of international travel will be in a year. If something were to happen and she didn't go, is she going to get a refund?  

The shock and awe on the parent's faces was kind of  when he gave us the price. I went back and looked and the kids that were saying the price was only about $3,000 were from states in which over 100 students would be going. Georgia Music Ambassadors only recognize about 60 students from the entire state so I'm thinking that's why their fees are doubled. There were probably about 15 kids in this regional meeting. I say open it up to more kids and break the cost down a little.  

We're gonna talk about it some more. I'm gonna talk to someone this weekend and get some ideas. 



Yesterday it was a cough and scratchy throat. Today I can't breathe.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're gonna talk about it some more. I'm gonna talk to someone this weekend and get some ideas.
> 
> Yesterday it was a cough and scratchy throat. Today I can't breathe.


 Let us know what you find out, who knows, with this bunch, we might be able to help out in small ways!
Boil you some vinegar or take a spoon full of horseradish, that'll get ya going!


Happy Freekin Friday, Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Mornin kids.....gonna give breakin some new ground for more veggy space a shot today, but don't know how well my tiller(shovel, back, and knees) are gonna hold up. Or, if i can even beat the rain.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....gonna give breakin some new ground for more veggy space a shot today, but don't know how well my tiller(shovel, back, and knees) are gonna hold up. Or, if i can even beat the rain.


I hope to get my tiller back from the shop today, had to have a new gas tank put on it........... gonna see if I can get anything tilled this weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

'Mornin friends !! 



Today's my Friday !!


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Hey..anybody seen chief?......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

I'm right here, Look up!


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

it's gonna be a goot day!


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm right here, Look up!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's gonna be a goot day!



Ain't it though?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey..anybody seen chief?......





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it though?


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it though?



aw man...............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> aw man...............



You should try harder!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm right here, Look up!



Chief!   No No:




How ya doin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Chief!   No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No complaints......you?


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No complaints......you?



Not bad; not bad at all.  Today is my Friday and as usual; Dirt isn't trying hard enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

"Dirthole..."


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Dirthole..."



..........wait......not funny


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Dirthole..."



We gots us a Mudhole and a Dirthole.........they makes a cute couple


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

This could turn into a fiasco. Gonna break the tractor and plow out, I ain't hand diggin this red clay and rock. Hope I don't sever the water line.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Will update as needed! 

CYL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Did somepin disappear


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somepin disappear






A hole lot . . .


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A hole lot . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A hole lot . . .





Maybe it's that bad mojo Keebs was talkin about.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> A hole lot . . .





rydert said:


>



What did ya'll do now???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Fried cheekun, butter beans and green beans from IGA.


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Chinese fried gizzards and french fries................................


----------



## Hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Chinese fried gizzards and french fries................................



How do they compare to chicken gizzards; more spicy or wat


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> How do they compare to chicken gizzards; more spicy or wat



greazier ..........................


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

I'm out..........got some folks dat wanna shoot a couple of rounds of skeet...............and then I gotta go letter a couple of trucks..............and then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Chinese fried gizzards and french fries................................






Man, I'd just about kill for some french fries.  Haven't had ANY bread , or any kind of potatos for a month.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

smoked sausage, yeller rice and freholy negros. 
All mixed together. Just missing da sour cream.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, butter beans and green beans from IGA.


baked loaded deer backstrap, twice baked tater, loaded & steamed veggies...........from home......


rydert said:


> Chinese fried gizzards and french fries................................


Hhhhmmm, chinese? never had them 'for.......... they batter'em different? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I'd just about kill for some french fries.  Haven't had ANY bread , or any kind of potatos for a month.


ooooppppsssss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I'd just about kill for some french fries.  Haven't had ANY bread , or any kind of potatos for a month.



You tryin to get in dat Speedo again this year aint cha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> baked loaded deer backstrap, twice baked tater, loaded & steamed veggies...........from home......
> 
> Hhhhmmm, chinese? never had them 'for.......... they batter'em different?
> 
> ooooppppsssss






Grrrrrrrrrrr.  I want some garlic Texas cheese toast, a loaded baked tater and cheese/bacon fries BAAAAAD !!! 

This diet WILL be broken in a few days in PCB !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> You tryin to get in dat Speedo again this year aint cha





I'll send some pics to Keebs with me laying on that sugar white sand wearing my nanner slang and let her post 'em up . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.  I want some garlic Texas cheese toast, a loaded baked tater and cheese/bacon fries BAAAAAD !!!
> 
> This diet WILL be broken in a few days in PCB !!!
> I'll send some pics to Keebs with me laying on that sugar white sand wearing my nanner slang and let her post 'em up . . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2013)

Morning youngins from one end of Georgia to the other. From Ringold to Fargo and from Statesboro to Pine Mountain.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins from one end of Georgia to the other. From Ringold to Fargo and from Statesboro to Pine Mountain.


Travelin Man!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I'd just about kill for some french fries.  Haven't had ANY bread , or any kind of potatos for a month.


Does tater juice count?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Does tater juice count?





I dunno, if itz got carbs I can't have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

I'm out here creatin a huge dirthole which will become a mudhole when the rain get's here, and MizT is givin the dogs a bath. Situation normal.....

I got it plowed and harrowed and managed to avoid water line. Just need to add amendment's , which I have here, and run harrow back through it.. Hope I can get back from HD with some veggies before any rain comes in. 

 <---------------Egg salad sammiches!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Does tater juice count?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, if itz got carbs I can't have it.




Tater juice ain't got no carb....it's fuel injection!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Don't pay me attention, I'll just drivel alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

MizT is


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

I'm just sittin here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

I'm full too.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm just sittin here


why ain't you at HD??????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

This one is bout gone.


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tater juice ain't got no carb....it's fuel injection!


tater juice is good for what ails ya, 50 million Russians can't be wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why ain't you at HD??????



Cause I'm too stuffed, just swallered my last bite, waitin for it to hit bottom for I get up....sheeesh! 


Oh.....alllllrighhhht!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Now y'all show up  I gotta go!! 


 CYL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

I'll take door #3 for a 1000.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Ok, now I'm gone.


----------

